# Besatzerfolge



## BERND2000 (11. Februar 2018)

Still und starr liegt es da, der Teilbereich des A.B wo es sich um Besatztipps drehen könnte.....

 Entweder interessiert es keinen mehr, oder der Besatz wurde eingestellt, vielleicht mag man aber auch keine kritische Auseinandersetzung mehr...

 Die Fische scheinen sich in den Gewässern zu stapeln und die Beiträge sollten sinken, so ruhig wie alle sind.

 Was ist los hier?
 Hat man euch die Wahrheit gelehrt so das Ihr Sie nicht mehr zu suchen braucht, im Versuch die Ding  zu verbessern?

 Ich fange einfach einmal an, Erfolgreich ist es den alten Weg der Guten Besatzpraksis mit Herbstbesatz zu verlassen, wenn Kormorane unter den Setzlingen im Winter wüten.
 Erfolgreich ist Welsbesatz fast immer, und Zanderbesatz selten.
 Ich höre schon das Geschrei.......der Anhänger des Zanders und der Welsgegner.
 Bitte schön....
 Legt los, Ich habe noch nie erlebt das Welsbesatz nicht zur problemlosen Ansiedlung führte.
 Aber oft mitbekommen das Zanderbesatz nichts brachte und eigentlich auch nie kritisch hinterfragt wurde, selbst wenn Er dann doch einmal erfolgreich war.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

In den typischen fränkischen Karpfenweihern ist Zanderbesatz sogar sehr erfolgreich. Die entwickeln sich meist prächtig (natürlich entsprechende Futterfische vorausgesetzt) und pflanzen sich auch gut fort.
Welsbesatz funktioniert in Weihern auch gut, aber er will die dort schon haben?  Mein Verein hat im Vorjahr mehr als 15 Welse abgefischt (3 über 1,60m) und verkauft (Nachfrage gigantisch). Die machen sonst im Weiher alles  platt. Lediglich in einem großen Weiher haben wir gewollt Waller drin. 

Zanderbesatz in Fließgewässern bringt unserer Erfahrung nach aufgrund des immer klarer werdenden Wassers nix. Und Welsbesatz in natürlichen Gewässern wird hier in Franken seitens des Behörden mit Nachdruck unterbunden. Im Gegenteil: Es herrscht Entnahmepflicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In den typischen fränkischen Karpfenweihern ist Zanderbesatz sogar sehr erfolgreich. Die entwickeln sich meist prächtig (natürlich entsprechende Futterfische vorausgesetzt) und pflanzen sich auch gut fort.
> Welsbesatz funktioniert in Weihern auch gut, aber er will die dort schon haben? Mein Verein hat im Vorjahr mehr als 15 Welse abgefischt (3 über 1,60m) und verkauft (Nachfrage gigantisch). Die machen sonst im Weiher alles platt. Lediglich in einem großen Weiher haben wir gewollt Waller drin.
> 
> Zanderbesatz in Fließgewässern bringt unserer Erfahrung nach aufgrund des immer klarer werdenden Wassers nix. Und Welsbesatz in natürlichen Gewässern wird hier in Franken seitens des Behörden mit Nachdruck unterbunden. Im Gegenteil: Es herrscht Entnahmepflicht.


 
 Fängen wir einmal mit einer vielleicht zwingenden Richtigstellung an.
 Du meinst sicherlich Fränkische Karpfenteiche und nicht Karpfenweiher.
 Was die Behörden betrifft,  sind es halt Beamte zur Umsetzung der politischen demokratischen Wünsche.
 (Ob da immer das Fachwissen umgesetzt wird, darf ruhig angezweifelt werden)
 Man denke an den Aufschrei der Angler, als die Fachkräfte in Hessen den Zanderbesatz in Naturgewässern genehmigungspflichtig machten und gar von Gesetzlichen Schutz abrückten.

 Wobei Ihr ja Fischteiche betreibt und Karpfenteiche sicher für Warmwasserfische wie Karpfen, Wels und Zander extra geschaffen sind.
 Da ist natürlich auch steter-Besatz vorgesehen, so wie sähen um zu ernten. 
 Solche Karpfenteiche eignen sich auch gut für Quappenbesatz, auch wenn die sich dort nicht vermehren wachsen sie doch in Karpfen-Teichen prima.
 (Ist halt nicht immer der ultimative Kaltwasserfisch, für den viele Ihn halten)

 Ich denke all das ist wichtig um die Vorstellungen was guter Besatz sei zu trennen.

 In der Teichwirtschafft ist das wachsen und überleben der Besatzfische entscheidend.
 Für Andere gilt, ein Besatz ist dann erfolgreich wenn mit geringen Aufwand eine neue Art bleibend ohne Nachteile angesiedelt wird.
 Oder eben wenn mit geringen Kosten bestehende Probleme überbrückt werden können ohne sich gleich wieder neue zu erschaffen.
 Fehlen Laichgelegenheiten kann da dann mit geringen Kosten nachgebessert werden, wenn sonst das Habitat vorhanden ist und brach liegt.

 Im letzteren Sinne waren z.B viele Wanderfischprojekte bei Schnäpel oder Forelle in Norddeutschaland lange sehr erfolgreich.
 Sie wären sich noch deutlicher erfolgreicher wenn nun nicht der Anstieg von Kormoran (und Mensch) da nicht verstärkt abgreifen würde.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Das versteht ein fränkischer Karpfenzüchter, der Zander als Beifisch mit reinsetzt, nicht unbedingt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fängen wir einmal mit einer vielleicht zwingenden Richtigstellung an.
> Du meinst sicherlich Fränkische Karpfenteiche und nicht Karpfenweiher.



Schon klar, laut offizieller Definition sind das Teiche. Hier in Franken nennt das im Umkreis vom 100+km jeder Weiher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich auch steter-Besatz vorgesehen, so wie sähen um zu ernten.



Mein Verein bewirtschaftet Aufzucht- wie auch Angelweiher (du nennst sie Teiche ). Wenn wir Angelweiher aufgrund gegebener Notwendigkeit (Reparaturen am Mönch, Festlegung im Pachtvertrag etc.) nach Jahren abfischen, kommt da meist eine erstaunliche Anzahl kleiner Zander zum Vorschein. Gleiches gilt übrigens seit geraumer Zeit für Karpfen. Beim Abfischen eines 1ha großen Weihers haben wir im vergangenen Herbst ca. 800 K1 (Spiegler & Schuppenkarpfen) rausgeholt.

Über die Vermehrungsrate von Wallern brauchen wir ja gar nicht zu reden. Der Waller ist ein Fisch, dem der Klimawandel voll in die Karten spielt.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schon klar, laut offizieller Definition sind das Teiche. Hier in Franken nennt das im Umkreis vom 100+km jeder Weiher.



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Niemand in unserer Gegend sagt Teich bzw. Teiche. Bin sogar überzeugt davon, dass einige ältere Weiherbesitzer überhaupt nicht wisssen, dass sie einen Teich haben|rolleyes. Drückt sich ja auch in der Bezeichnung "Himmelsweiher", für Weiher (Teiche) ohne Zufluss aus, eben weil diese auf Regen (vom Himmel) angewiesen sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Niemand in unserer Gegend sagt Teich bzw. Teiche. Bin sogar überzeugt davon, dass einige ältere Weiherbesitzer überhaupt nicht wisssen, dass sie einen Teich haben|rolleyes. Drückt sich ja auch in der Bezeichnung "Himmelsweiher", für Weiher (Teiche) ohne Zufluss aus, eben weil diese auf Regen (vom Himmel) angewiesen sind.
> 
> ...


 
 Bei und gibt es keine Teiche, was Niemanden davon Abhält alle Weiher, Tümpel, Alt-Arme Oder Rückhalte-Becken als Teich zu bezeichnen, was natürlich auch für Landkarten gilt. 

 Die Trennung Teich zu Weiher findet sich halt nur in Fachbüchern wieder.

 Da ist sie allerdings klar, Ein Teich ist eine landwirtschaftliche Fläche um Fische zu produzieren.
 Wer Äcker bewirtschaftet, darf Ertragsdenken haben, alle Anderen sollten naturnahe nachhaltigere Ziele haben.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

In den meisten Vereinen entscheidet der Gewässerwart in Kombination mit dem Vorsitzenden alleine. Mitglieder haben nichts zu melden. Zur Versammlung gibt's ein kurzes runtergenuschel der Zahlen. 
Wer meckert oder auch nur vorsichtig hinterfragt, wird entnervt abgebügelt.
Eine Erfolgsevaluation, oder auch die Gegenüberstellung Besatzkosten- Fang scheint kaum veröffentlicht zu werden.
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, nicht nur die Entnahme, sondern auch den tatsächlichen Fang zu ermitteln.


----------



## Rotbart (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In den meisten Vereinen entscheidet der Gewässerwart in Kombination mit dem Vorsitzenden alleine.



Das ist auch richtig so. Besatz ist ein ganz erheblicher Eingriff in die natürlichen Lebensräume. Eine demokratische Entscheidungsfindung wäre hier zu vielen fachfremden Gründen und Erwägungen (Fangerfolg?) unterlegen. Allein deine nachfolgend aufgeschlüsselten Aussagen bestärken mich in dieser Ansicht.




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mitglieder haben nichts zu melden.



Stimmt nicht. Auch der Gewässerwart muss (zumindest in wohl der überwiegenden Zahl der Vereine) gewählt werden. Ein stärkers Machtmittel gibt es wohl nicht.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zur Versammlung gibt's ein kurzes runtergenuschel der Zahlen.



Ein Gewässerwart wirtschaftet mit nicht unerheblichen Vereinsmitteln. Da  ist eine gewisse Rechenschaftspflicht natürlich obligatorisch.  Ansonsten - eins weiter oben.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wer meckert oder auch nur vorsichtig hinterfragt, wird entnervt abgebügelt.



Und immer wieder stellt sich mir die Frage: Sind die Personen in der Mitgliederversammlung nicht in der Lage, sich so zu artikulieren, bis sie eine aussagekräftige Antwort erhalten haben? Es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, mich entnervt abbügeln zu lassen. Allerdings versuche ich, meine Fragen auch so zu artikulieren, dass sich dies verbietet.




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Eine Erfolgsevaluation, oder auch die Gegenüberstellung Besatzkosten- Fang scheint kaum veröffentlicht zu werden.



Eine Gegenüberstellung "Besatzkosten"-"Fang" ist ja auch weder sinnvoll noch mit dem Hegeauftrag der meisten Fischereigesetzen vereinbar (Hegeauftrag ist nicht gleich 
Maximierung des Fangerfolg).




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, nicht nur die Entnahme, sondern auch den tatsächlichen Fang zu ermitteln.



Natürlich ist das sinnvoll. Allerdings sollten auch die Zeiteinheiten, die geangelt werden, erfasst werden.

Übrigens ist genau das ein probates Mittel eben jener Erfolgsevaluation, die du weiter oben forderst. Aber auch zum interpretieren dieser Ermittlung gehört mehr Hintergrundwissen als gemeinhin in Anglerforen vermittelt wird.

|wavey:


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Mit Erfolgsevaluation ist wahrscheinlich das Überleben und Abwachsen der eingesetzten Fische und ihr Anteil am Bestand gemeint. Das ist für die Hegepflicht, das Gewässer im Rahmen seiner natürlichen Ertragsfähigkeit zu bewirtschaften, eine sehr wichtige Info. 
Und ohne das Wissen kann ich die Besatzkosten auch nicht mit dem Fang verrechnen. Es macht einen sehr großen Unterschied, ob z.B. jeder zweite gefangene Zander besetzt wurde oder 9 von 10 und das Eigenaufkommen nicht viel zum Fang beiträgt. dazu müssen Besatzfische und ihr Anteil am Bestand erkennbar sein.


----------



## Rotbart (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Genau dazu kann eine Fangstatistik, in der alle Fänge (nicht nur die Entnahmen) sowie die geangelte Zeit die Grundlage liefern. 

Eine Gegenüberstellung mit den Besatzkosten wird m.E. trotzdem immer hinken und nicht zielführend sein. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Wieso im Gegenteil?
Wenn jahrelang für sehr viel Geld Zander in Gewässer gekippt werden, damit eine Handvoll Spezies einen fangen, sollte man zumindest den Sinn hinterfragen.

Das gilt auch für andere Arten.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hab gestern auf 3Sat eine Sendung "Netz Natur"  aus der Schweiz gesehen.

Da hieß es, Bachforellenbesatz wäre kontraproduktiv, weil die Satzfische (Fingerlinge) keiner natürlichen Auslese im Bach unterzogen wurden und so überwiegend unangepasste Schwächlinge ins Gewässer gesetzt würden.

Aber wenn das so ist, müssten sie m.M. eigentlich für die darwin-gestählten Bachkrieger keine Konkurrenz darstellen, weil sie eben bei Nahrungsbescheffung, Fortpflanzung etc. unterlegen sind. Werden also entweder gefressen, geangelt oder passen sich doch an.

Auf der anderen Seite wurde dann am letzten freifließenden, naturbelassenen Fluss ohne Kraftwerk gejammert, dass dort mit Ach und Krach noch zwei Forellen vor die Linse zu bekommen waren, wo es früher vor BaFos nur so gewimmelt hätte.

Was ist nun besser, jammern, dass die Bestände verschwinden oder besetzen?

Dass man in einen selbsterhaltenden Bestand keine Fremdfsiche einbringen sollte, ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da hieß es, Bachforellenbesatz wäre kontraproduktiv, weil die Satzfische (Fingerlinge) keiner natürlichen Auslese im Bach unterzogen wurden und so überwiegend unangepasste Schwächlinge ins Gewässer gesetzt würden.
> 
> Aber wenn das so ist, müssten sie m.M. eigentlich für die darwin-gestählten Bachkrieger keine Konkurrenz darstellen, weil sie eben bei Nahrungsbescheffung, Fortpflanzung etc. unterlegen sind. Werden also entweder gefressen, geangelt oder passen sich doch an.


Den Nachteil der fehlenden Anpassung machen die Besatzfische über das Ausmaß und die Dauer des Besatzes wieder wett. Wenn die Besatzfische z.B. jedes Jahr nur 5% zum Bestand beitragen, verschwindet der angestammte Bestand über mehrere Jahre.
In einzelnen Jahren ist das deutlich mehr, da der originale Bestand durch die natürlichen Begebenheiten manchmal sehr schwache Jahrgänge hervorbringt, der Besatzjahrgang kennt diese Probleme in der Fischzucht aber nicht. Bis sie im Gewässer angekommen sind, wird die Anzahl nur vom Bewirtschafter bestimmt und der reagiert in der Regel auf ungünstige Laichbdeingungen, wie ein Winterhochwasser, indem er mehr Besatzfische kauft und den Effekt damit noch verstärkt.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Was ist nun besser, jammern, dass die Bestände verschwinden oder besetzen?


Immer jammern und nur besetzen, wenn es sinnvoll ist. Besatz an sich überdeckt nur die eigentlichen Defizite bei der natürlichen Fortpflanzung und die haben wir in der Regel nicht zu verantworten. Sie sollten vom Verursacher beseitigt und nicht von den Besatzkosten ausgebadet werden. Dazu muss man sich Gehör verschaffen.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Besatz an sich überdeckt nur die eigentlichen Defizite bei der natürlichen Fortpflanzung und die haben wir in der Regel nicht zu verantworten. *Sie sollten vom Verursacher beseitigt und nicht von den Besatzkosten ausgebadet werden. Dazu muss man sich Gehör verschaffen.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Herrlich Wie Du Politiker und Fachkräfte in die Mangel nimmst.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,

wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, waren die Besatzfische genetisch schon aus dem Gewässer, allerdings wurden die Laichfische vom Verein in einer angrenzenden Teichanlage gehalten.

Wenn es die Fingerlinge dann im Gewässer bis zur Fortpflanzung schaffen, müssten sie m.M. doch nen gewissen Anpassungs- und Auswahlprozess durchlaufen.

Aber da bin ich eben nur Laie, da wissen die Profis hier sicher besser Bescheid.



> Grob kann ich nur bemerken das Besatz oft die Dinge nicht löst und teilweise auch gar nicht mehr fruchtet.



Da der Fluss ja unverbaut und naturbelassen war wurde als Hauptursache der Klimawandel mit steigenden Wassertemperaturen genannt. Bei Barben und Döbel gab es keinen Rückgang. Da könnte Besatz dann in Zukunft wohl wirklich nur noch kaschieren, dass die BaFos im Gewässer keine Zukunft haben.


----------



## peet4president (13. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Die Setzlinge werden mit Sicherheit einem Ausleseprozess unterliegen, wobei dieser bei Brutbesatz oder befruchteten Eiern in Brutboxen noch um einiges höher liegen wird.
Die eigentliche Frage, die man sich zumindest erstmal beantworten sollte ist, wo im Lebens- und Fortpflanzungszyklus der Fische liegt wirklich das eigentliche Problem und Defizit bei einem Bestandsrückgang.
Wenn es sich wie du hier beschreibst, um ein unverbautes, natürliches Gewässer handelt und die Defizite wirklich aufgrund der Klimaerwärmung und den daraus entstehenden Folgen begründet sind, ist es im Grunde genommen eine Frage der Nutzung der Fischbestände, ob und wie hier weiter (z.B. mit Besatz) verfahren werden sollte.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



peet4president schrieb:


> Die Setzlinge werden mit Sicherheit einem Ausleseprozess unterliegen, wobei dieser bei Brutbesatz oder befruchteten Eiern in Brutboxen noch um einiges höher liegen wird.
> Die eigentliche Frage, die man sich zumindest erstmal beantworten sollte ist, *wo im Lebens- und Fortpflanzungszyklus der Fische liegt wirklich das eigentliche Problem und Defizit bei einem Bestandsrückgang.
> *Wenn es sich wie du hier beschreibst, um ein unverbautes, natürliches Gewässer handelt und die Defizite wirklich aufgrund der Klimaerwärmung und den daraus entstehenden Folgen begründet sind, ist es im Grunde genommen eine Frage der Nutzung der Fischbestände, ob und wie hier weiter (z.B. mit Besatz) verfahren werden sollte.



Meist sicher an zu hoher Erwartungshaltung was die nutzbare Überschüsse beträgt.
Natur bedeutet das da nur wenig Überschüsse sind.
Wird die Vermehrung behindert wird es noch weniger....
Greift man bei den Fressfeinden ein, steigen die Überschüsse..
Fakt ist doch das wir beim Mindestmaß davon ausgehen das schon das erste Ablaichen ausreichend Nachwuchs bringt..
Von der Natur vorgesehen sind da aber auch Fische die das oft noch viele Male versuchen.
Man kann nicht gleichzeitig Fressfeinde schützen und zusätzlich hohe Erträge bei den Adulten Fischen abgreifen.
Wenn da gleichzeitig noch die Habitate der Fische geschädigt wurden kann das nicht gut gehen.
Da dann auch noch Wunschdenken hinzukommt, wird halt besetzt was Erfolg verspricht.
Teilweise sicher auch gut gemeint um wenigstens halbwegs natürliche Lebensgemeinschaften zu erhalten.

Natürliche Vermehrung ist immer besser als Bewirtschaftung mit Zuchtfischen.
In der Natur überlebt halt nur Einzelne von Unzähligen, in der Aufzucht möglichst viele.
Wobei die ja nicht einmal naturnah passende Partner selbst wählen konnten und teilweise nicht einmal sichergestellt ist das sie selbst erfolgreich laichen können.
Später kommt noch hinzu das viele nie lernten sich natürliches Futter zu suchen....die suchen dann Pellets die ja immer da waren..
Fakt ist Besatzfische sind meist Schrott, kein Vergleich zum Wildfisch den man erhalten sollte.

Warum habe ich das geschrieben?

1. Für viele sind Besatzfische und Wildfische gleichwertig, weil sie gleich aussehen.

2. Für Andere reicht das Mindestmaß ohne das Sie dann noch nachdenken, ob es wirklich reicht.

3. Für die welche meinen in der Natur könne es reichlich Überschüsse für sie geben.
Oder Wunschmengen mit Fischbesatz realisieren wollen.

4. Für die Fischhändler, *denn Zuchtfisch ersetzt den Wildfisch nur auf dem Teller* fast Gleichwertig.

 Anmerkung: Viele denken bei C&R ja schnell an Karpfenangler oder Wettfischen.
 Ich meine das so etwas beim edlen Salmoniden-Gewässern  schon viel älter ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> Ich meine das so etwas beim edlen Salmoniden-Gewässern  schon viel älter ist.



Bei mir jedenfalls schon. Die ersten Fische, die ich als junger Angler freiwillig zurückgesetzt habe, waren Äschen beim Fliegenfischen.

Interessant finde ich, wie das in B.C. gehandhabt wird.

Dort werden Wildfische gestreift, der Laich dann im Bruthaus aufgezogen und wieder ins Stammgewässer eingesetzt.

Die Satzfische dürfen dann entnommen werden, Wildfische nicht.

In Deutschland wahrscheinlich undurchführbar.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber wenn das so ist, müssten sie m.M. eigentlich für die darwin-gestählten Bachkrieger keine Konkurrenz darstellen, weil sie eben bei Nahrungsbescheffung, Fortpflanzung etc. unterlegen sind. Werden also entweder gefressen, geangelt oder passen sich doch an.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite wurde dann am letzten freifließenden, naturbelassenen Fluss ohne Kraftwerk gejammert, dass dort mit Ach und Krach noch zwei Forellen vor die Linse zu bekommen waren, wo es früher vor BaFos nur so gewimmelt hätte.



Das ein Fluss frei fließen kann, ist noch lange keine Garantie für gute Bachforellenbestände. Die Laichplätze befinden sich fast immer in winzigen Nebenbächen. Sind die verbaut, ist es eben vorbei mit den tollen Beständen.

Noch ein Wort zu den "Darwin-gestählten Bachkriegern" (geiler Begriff übrigens |supergri) vs. Pelletbombern:
In einem "echten" Bachforellengewässer herrscht ein ständiger Kampf um die besten Einstände, egal ob es davon viele oder wenige hat. Und diesen Kampf wird ein Fisch, der vorher im Rundstrombecken bestenfalls ein bisschen im Kreis geschwommen ist, immer verlieren.
Selbst wenn die Besatzgrösse so gewählt wurde, das die Besatzfische nicht sofort gefressen werden, leben die Neuankömmlinge unter Dauerstress. Da ist nicht viel mit anpassen |rolleyes.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das ein Fluss frei fließen kann, ist noch lange keine Garantie für gute Bachforellenbestände. Die Laichplätze befinden sich fast immer in winzigen Nebenbächen. Sind die verbaut, ist es eben vorbei mit den tollen Beständen.



Verbauung ist nur ein Thema.
Regional gibt es die Bäche im felsigen Bergland ja nicht.
Dort sind es dann Bäche die durch Eiszeitlich geprägte Hügel-Landschaften fließen.
Oft wurden Kiesbänke weggebaggert und selbst wenn sie erhalten blieben oder Neu angelegt wurden, führen die Bäche unglaublich viel Sand, der sich dann in denn im Kies einlagert.
Ackerflächen sind die Ursache, denn Wind oder Regen tragen dann viel Sand ab, der dann in den Fließgewässern Richtung Meer transportiert wird.
Das reicht völlig um Kieslaichern Probleme zu machen.
Dazu kommt eine unglaublich intensive Nutzung der Fischbestände.
Selbst wenn da fast nicht geangelt wird, fischen da ja immer noch Kormorane.
Viele dieser Bäche in Norddeutschland hatten bis in die 90er noch traumhafte Wildbestände an Äschen und Bachforellen.
Oft waren es Privatstrecken wo kaum geangelt wurde oder Fliegenfischer C&R betrieben aber auch nicht besetzten.
Selbst wenig Nachwuchs reicht halt, wenn die Verluste gering sind, die Lücken im Bestand zu schließen.
Wenn die Verluste aber durch Kormoran, Angler und Otter steigen, wird es dann heikel.
Letztendlich hat die Bestandsexplosion von Kormoran da das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht, oder besser das Fass gesprengt.

Das ist Geschichte, diese Bestände gelten teilweise als Erloschen oder sind unglaublich im Bestand eingebrochen.
Setzt man da Fischbrut haben sie Futter , wenig Konkurrenz und kaum Fressfeinde und können für die Letzen Überlebenden zur Genetischen Konkurrenz werden.

Letztendlich werden auch sie aber auch nur selten Groß werden, weil das Kormoranproblem ja noch folgt.
Für den Angler mag also der Besatz mit Mastfischen viel erfolgreicher erscheinen, auch wenn die nur selten lange überleben und sich hungernd und verzweifelt jeden Haken nehmen.
Die brauchen oft viele Monate in den sie immer weiter abnehmen, bis sie sich halbwegs zurechtfinden.
Nicht wegen der Genetik, sondern weil sie anderes gelernt haben.
Das ist als wenn man einen Hochgebildeten Städter nackt in die Steinzeit versetzt und nun sagt bitte schön nun zeige mal wie Überleben geht. Dort hinten die Großtiere sind dein Essen, Feuer zu entzünden wirst Du ja wohl können.
Aber was nun richtig oder falsch ist, ist gar nicht so eindeutig.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Dass man autochthone oder endemische Bestände mit falschem Besatz schädigen kann steht wohl außer Frage.

War in dem Beitrag aber kein Thema, die Genetik der Laichfische stammte ja aus dem Gewässser.

Die These war, dass die Nachkommen trotzdem "Schwächlinge" seien, weil die Eltern im Teich gehalten wurden und keiner natürlichen Auslese unterlagen.

Deshalb sei der Besatz m it den Fingderlingen kontraproduktiv und würde den Wildbestand schwächen.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die These war, dass die Nachkommen trotzdem "Schwächlinge" seien, weil die Eltern im Teich gehalten wurden und keiner natürlichen Auslese unterlagen.
> 
> Deshalb sei der Besatz mit den Fingderlingen kontraproduktiv und würde den Wildbestand schwächen.



Da wurde wahrscheinlich etwas überdramatisiert und es ist auch ein Allgemeinplatz. Die Fingerlinge von Elterntieren aus dem selben Gewässer sind unter den besten Besatzfischen. Aber schon die Aufzucht unter kontrollierten Bedingungen lässt ein paar Fische überleben, die es in der Natur nicht geschafft hätten. Das ist ein Handel zwischen Fitness und Fischmenge im Gewässer, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht hängt vom Einzelfall ab.


----------



## Rotbart (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei mir jedenfalls schon. Die ersten Fische, die ich als junger Angler freiwillig zurückgesetzt habe, waren Äschen beim Fliegenfischen.
> 
> Interessant finde ich, wie das in B.C. gehandhabt wird.
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit undurchführbar?
Das Streifen von Wildfischen ist auch in Deutschland gängige Praxis.

Oder meinst du das selektive Entnehmen von Besatz- und Wildfische?

Da würde mich interessieren, wie der Fänger hier differenzieren kann? Werden die gemarkert?


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dass man autochthone oder endemische Bestände mit falschem Besatz schädigen kann steht wohl außer Frage.
> 
> War in dem Beitrag aber kein Thema, die Genetik der Laichfische stammte ja aus dem Gewässser.
> 
> ...


 Du hast recht die Verwendung von Elterntieren aus der Natur ist sicher schon einmal der Richtige Schritt.
 Trotz dem ist es nicht unrichtig, das selbst solcher Fischbesatz nicht den Wildbestand schwächen können.
 Schon ein dichterer Bestand erschwert das Überleben und lockt Fressfeinde.

 Für Nachzuchten braucht es nur wenige Elterntiere, die dann auch noch zufällig künstlich befruchtet werden.
 Aus 2000- 4000 Eiern kann man dann weit mehr als 1000 Besatzfische machen.
 Draußen hätten dann wirklich nur die besten Nachkommen der besten Eltern überlebt.
 Wobei Partnerwahl, Zeitpunkt und Laichplatz-Auswahl ja auch zu den Entscheidenden Eigenschaften im Überleben zählen.
 Die klammert man dann aus.
 Für die Nachzucht spielen viele Dinge keine Rolle die draußen entscheidende Vorteile hätten.
 Draußen würde Eigröße oder die Tiefe der Laichgrube aber auch Erfahrung, wichtiger sein wie Ei-Anzahl oder Befruchtungsrate.
 Gut möglich das auch draußen  nur die Nachkommen einiger weniger Elterntiere überleben, der Rest ist Reserve oder ein erster Versuch.
 Beim  Hecht ist das leicht zu verstehen, wenn 1% am Anfang schon deutlich größer ist, wird von den kleineren 99% nicht mehr viel überleben.
 Selbst dieses eine % wird sich noch weiter untereinander wegfressen und miteinander Konkurrieren.
 Da Altfische aber nicht nur größere Eier legen sondern auch mehr Erfahrung haben, werden sie auch besser den richtigen Zeitpunkt treffen, so das Ihr Nachwuchs nicht nur größer ist, mehr Reserven hat sondern vielleicht auch zu dem besser passendem Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort schlüpft. vielleicht sollte man bei der Hechtdame noch annehmen das sie Möglichkeiten hat nicht mit jedem beliebigen Hechtmännchen Ablaichen zu müssen.
 Zwingen wird der Zwerg sie sicher nicht können und die Dame hat Zähne auf der Zunge, mit der Sie Ihm das endgültig klarmachen kann, Wie Er Ihr, zum Erfolg verhilft.
 Ich denke da ist noch viel zu entdecken und Forschungsspielraum aber weder Bedarf noch geldwertes Interesse.


 Ich denke nicht das die Partnerwahl von Wildfische immer nur einfach und beliebig ist.
 Gemeinsamkeiten oder auch Unterschiede können attraktiv wirken.
 Sollte jedem Menschen klar sein, denn auch bei uns, beschnüffelt man sich.
 Inzucht geht zwar auch, Aussehen und Erfolg sind nicht unwichtig, aber Liebe ist auch das Erschnüffeln der passenden Erbanlagen.
 "Den kann ich nicht riechen", oder "Liebe geht über die Nase" sagt man nicht ohne Grund.
 Auch bei vielen Aquarienfischen wird nicht jeder Partner angenommen, da muss man dann ausprobieren Wer mit Wem will und kann.
 Bis man dann passende Paare gefunden hat.
 Bei einigen Arten geht dann bei fortschreitender Inzucht nichts mehr.|bigeyes


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Da würde mich interessieren, wie der Fänger hier differenzieren kann? Werden die gemarkert?



Den Besatzfischen wird die Fettflosse entfernt.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den Besatzfischen wird die Fettflosse entfernt.


 
 Du meinst diese vermeintlich unwichtige Flosse, die so viele Fischarten haben ?
 Na ja, dann werden diese Krüppel bei der Partnerwahl nun seltener zum Zug kommen.
 :m
 Beim Lachs soll sie sich da als nicht so unwichtig wie selbst Körpergröße gezeigt haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> Da würde mich interessieren, wie der Fänger hier differenzieren kann?



Laut Definition haben die "hatchery fish" statt einer Fettflosse eine Narbe. 

Man versucht hier halt einen Ausgleich zwischen Entnahmewunsch der Angler und Schutz der Wildfischbestände.

Das scheint in einigen Gewässern dort ganz gut zu klappen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die These war, dass die Nachkommen trotzdem "Schwächlinge" seien, weil die Eltern im Teich gehalten wurden und keiner natürlichen Auslese unterlagen.
> 
> Deshalb sei der Besatz m it den Fingderlingen kontraproduktiv und würde den Wildbestand schwächen.



Das ließe sich sehr leicht umgehen. Bachforellen überstehen das Abstreifen meist problemlos und müssten deshalb nicht dauerhaft in Teichen gehalten werden.

Bei dem, von dir beschriebenen Beispielsfall, hat man sich für den Besatz mit Setzlingen entschieden. Setzlinge in einen bestehenden Wildbestand zu "integrieren" ist aber grundsätzlich schwierig. Meist erhöht man mit Setzlingen nur den Konkurrenzdruck um die guten Plätze (wieder einmal).

Wir handhaben das komplett anders.
Nach einer Anfrage eines befreundeten Besatzfischzüchters (kein Großmäster !) bzgl. einiger Äschen zur Laichgewinnung, trafen wir ein Agreement.
Er bekommt eine geringe Zahl Laichfische (Äschen und auch einige Bachforellen), im Gegenzug hilft er mit unseren regionalen Bachforellenstamm zu erhalten.

 Aufgrund regionaler Gegebenheiten hatten wir als kleiner Verein schon seit den 80er Jahren Probleme den Bachforellenbestand kostengünstig zu erhalten. Bei den Äschen gab es bis auf den 2006er Winter nie ernshafte Probleme weil die Laichplätze innerorts bzw. in den Ortsrandzonen liegen, und deshalb leicht zu pflegen und zu kontrollieren sind.
Damit wurden zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche geschlagen: wir bekommen billigste Bachforellenbrut (eigentlich wird nur die Anfahrt von grade mal 30km berechnet), der Züchter hat sich nach Anfangsproblemen einen regional angepassten Äschenstamm zugelegt.

Insgesamt profitiert dabei das gesamte Flußsystem, das aus ca. 10 Bächen besteht, die teils miteinander verbunden, alle in denselben Fluss fließen. Seit ~ 15 Jahren wacht eine eigens gebildete Genossenschaft nun darüber, daß auch private Pächter ausschließlich Brut dieses Züchters besetzen.

Und damit bin ich beim entscheidenden Punkt. *Brut*, *Brut, *und nochmal *Brut !* Besatz mit Brut sollte immer Vorrang haben. Nicht nur weils billig ist. Schon mit wenigen Zentimetern bekämpfen sich diese Einzelgänger gnadenlos, da kann es doch nur von Vorteil sein wenn sie sich schon ein paar Monate im Gewässer befinden.

Wir machen das nun seit 3 Jahrzehnten und haben eine riesige Dichte und eine gesunde Alterspyramide. Klar gibts jedes Jahr ein paar ganz Gierige, die fangfähigen oder Setzlingsbesatz fordern. Aber bis dato konnte das anhand der guten Zahlen immer abgewehrt werden, und ich hoffe das bleibt noch lange so.


----------



## Harrie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Wir handhaben das komplett anders.
Nach einer Anfrage eines befreundeten Besatzfischzüchters (kein Großmäster !) bzgl. einiger Äschen zur Laichgewinnung, trafen wir ein Agreement.
Er bekommt eine geringe Zahl Laichfische (Äschen und auch einige Bachforellen), im Gegenzug hilft er mit unseren regionalen Bachforellenstamm zu erhalten.


*Moin
Kannst du zu den Äschen noch ein bisschen mehr schreiben.
Seit ihr am Projekt des Av-Nds dabei?

*


----------



## peet4president (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Mich würde auch interessieren, mit welchen Mengen an Bachforellenbrut ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt(Stückzahl/ha)und um was für Gewässertypen es sich handelt.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Harrie schrieb:


> *Moin
> Kannst du zu den Äschen noch ein bisschen mehr schreiben.
> Seit ihr am Projekt des Av-Nds dabei?
> 
> *


 
 Wird gar nicht so leicht werden, norddeutsche Äschen zur Nachzucht zu finden.
http://www.fischfauna-online.de/index.php?option=com_biodiversity&task=show&cid=40106&Itemid=75
Man beachte die Jahreszahlen der Fund-Meldungen.
Die alle am Beginn der Kormoranproblematik liegen.
 Viele dieser Bestände sind längst erloschen.
 Besatzfische kommen alle weit aus dem Binnenland, der Austausch der Populationen ist also längst im Gange.

 Ich habe um 2000 das letzte mal wilde Äschen beim E-Fischen gesehen, wobei auch die einige Jahre zuvor aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht sein sollen, also wahrscheinlich auch nur auf Besatz beruhten.
 Damals glaubte ich nicht daran das der Kormoran wirklich so viel Schaden anrichten würde.
 Ich war ein Narr...
 Wobei der Vogel schuldfrei bleibt, aber seine rücksichtslosen Schützer unglaublichen Schaden verursacht haben.
 Nun ja, eigentlich wäre ja der Staat gefordert gewesen da regulierend einzugreifen.
 Vogel und Tierschützer vertreten halt auch nur Ihre eigenen Interessen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Lt. Arlinghaus hat der Bewirtschafter doch nur 3 Möglichkeiten, die  Bestände zu verbessern.
1. Strukturverbesserungen - aufgrund von Zuständigkeiten und gesetzl. Regelungen schwer umzusetzen. 

2. Entnahmebeschränkungen durch Bestimmungen (gehört der Kormoranabschuss zur Strukturverbesserung oder Entnahmebeschränkung).

3. Besatz, wobei Karpfen-, Regenbogenforellen-, Aal- und Schleienbesatz oft erfolgreich sind, während der Besatz von sich reproduzierenden Arten oft erfolglos sein soll.

Also haut jährlich tonnenweise K3 Karpfen, Aale und Regenbogenforellen in die Vereinstümpel und die Angler sind zufrieden. Ist das so gemeint?


----------



## Harrie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo Bernd,
meinte eigentlich Hanjupp,ist aber egal.Wir haben bei uns einen guten Äschenbestand (Leine),sie sind z.Z.auf den Wegen zu ihren Laichplätzen in den Nebengewässern.

Mir gings darum wie Erfolgreich das mit der künstlichen Aufzucht aussieht,da es ja nicht einfach ist den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Absteifen zu erwischen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Harrie schrieb:


> *Moin
> Kannst du zu den Äschen noch ein bisschen mehr schreiben.
> Seit ihr am Projekt des Av-Nds dabei?
> 
> *


Servus,
Ich bin Bayer, deshalb kann ich zu dem von dir genannten Projekt nichts sagen.
Bernd2000 hat das wohl grösste Problem schon genannt #6. 
Für viele frühere Äschengewässer ist es die Messe wohl schon gehalten weil es keine entsprechenden Besatzfische mehr gibt.

Der von mir genannte Züchter hat sich schon vor Jahrzehnten auf wenige regionale Stämme und ausschließlich Besatzfische spezialisiert. 
Bei den Äschen hat er sich sozusagen einen Pool an Laichfischen aus Restbeständen der erwähnten ca. 10 Bäche "organisiert". Genetisch waren diese Fische annähernd identisch weil sie alle aus demselben Gewässersystem stammten.
Trotzdem hat es ca. 10 Jahre gebraucht bis die ersten erzeugten Jungfische 1 Jahr überlebt haben. Eine harte Zeit, weil er sich ja immer wieder Elterntiere organisieren musste.
Zu erwähnen sei noch, daß er die Brut nicht in Teichen aufzieht.
 Die werden so "bald wie möglich" (seine Aussage, habe keine Ahnung wann) in ein System von kleinen Gräben gesetzt, das von einem kleinen Bach gespeist wird.
Ebenso bekommt man natürlich keine echte Aussage wie die Brut ernährt wird .

Verkauft werden sie ein- bis zweisömmrig, wobei die Größenunterschiede je nach Jahr drastisch sein können. Da unser Bestand gesund ist, haben wir bis dato nur 3 mal (Spende !) 1000 einsömmrige bei uns besetzt. Die lagen mal bei ca. 8-10 cm, im nächsten Jahr waren dann viele schon ca. 12-15 und teilw. noch größer.
Man sollte pro Einsetzstelle nie weniger als etwa 100 Stk. einbringen. Die bilden sofort einen Schwarm, ich konnte auch schon häufig einzelne Jungäschen beobachten, die sich einem Elritzenschwarm angeschlossen haben.

Die meisten Informationen von hiesigen Pächtern, die erloschene oder sehr schwache Bestände mit diesen *regionalen* Fischen wiederbeleben möchten, sind positiv.
Allerdings läuft das Ganze auch erst ein paar Jahre, die Gegend war von Kormoranen weitgehend verschont, und selbst im rückständigen Bayern kapiert man langsam das man nicht jedes Rinnsal trocken legen, umleiten und platt betonieren muss .
Solch teurer Besatz ist nämlich nur sinnvoll, wenn auch Laichplätze vorhanden sind. Äschen sind aufgrund ihres kurzen Lebenszyklus absolute Vermehrungsweltmeister. 2006 sah es hier wegen der schwarzen Pest ganz finster aus. Dann gab es zwei milde Winter, ein Entnahmeverbot für 3 Jahre und dank vorhandener Laichplätze war es 2009 fast wie vorher.

@peet4president:
per ha kann ich dir leider nicht nennen. Wir besetzen 3 Mittelgebirgsbäche, Breite 2 - 7 m, selten tiefer als 1m, Gesamtlänge zusammen ca. 12 km mit insgesamt 50k Brut.

Alle drei Gewässer sind noch sehr strukturreich, stark bewachsen, in den Ortslagen teilbegradigt und gelten als leicht bis mittelgradig belastet. Natürlichen Aufwuchs von Bachforellen gibt es noch in 2 der 3 Bäche, aber der ist stark schwankend und insgesamt zu gering. Die 50.000 wurden mal von der LA ausgerechnet und wir fahren seit langem ganz gut damit.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Fließgewässer / Altarme
Ursachenbehebung:
- Anstelle laufend besetzen, mal auch Geld in die Lebensräume stecken.
- C&D /C&R Einführen (Das dies positiv Beiträgt beweisen uns andere Länder bereits. (Ein Nadelstich schadet weniger als eine endgültige Entnahme.)
(Insolin... Mensch..)
Ausserdem fördert das dumme Gesetz, das nur noch Anglers Lieblinge besetzt werden und dadurch andere Arten zwangsläufig verschwinden.
- Somit keinen jahrelangen einseitigen Besatz von Karpfen und Co.

Leider wollen viele Angler (wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit) nur Hecht, Zander, Waller, Karpfen und Forelle fangen.
Das dies andere Arten geg. nicht zuträglich ist, sollte auch einleuchtend.

Was will man?

Für die Angler, die nur diese Fische fangen wollen, wird es reichen wie es ist. Nur diese fangfähig zu besetzen, um sie wieder zu fangen. So wie es oftmals Praxis ist. Alle Jahre Wieder......

Zum Glück findet langsam ein Umdenken statt. (Meine Meinung)


L.G.
NM






mfg
NM


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ausserdem fördert das dumme Gesetz, das nur noch Anglers Lieblinge besetzt werden und dadurch andere Arten zwangsläufig verschwinden.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Lt. Arlinghaus hat der Bewirtschafter doch nur 3 Möglichkeiten, die  Bestände zu verbessern.
> 1. Strukturverbesserungen - aufgrund von Zuständigkeiten und gesetzl. Regelungen schwer umzusetzen.
> 
> 2. Entnahmebeschränkungen durch Bestimmungen (gehört der Kormoranabschuss zur Strukturverbesserung oder Entnahmebeschränkung).
> ...



Da es in Vereinstümpeln meist kaum selbsterhaltende Bestände dieser Arten gibt und auch sonst kaum autochthone Arten, die unter der Konkurrrenz leiden würden , vielleicht schon. 

In Naturgewässern sieht das schon wieder anders aus.
Wobei Habitatverbesserung oft nicht ganz so einfach ist, wegen Querbauten, Restwasser, Fraßdruck etc.

Und bei Schonzeiten, Schonmaßen, Entnahmefenster bräuchte man hierorts auch erst die Zustimmung der Behörden.

Dass  die Schleie auch in der Liste auftaucht, stimmt mich schon nachdenklich. Wäre ja eigentlich ein echter Einheimischer und auch nicht auf längere Laichwanderungen angewiesen. In vielen Fließgewässern hier sind die Bestände die letzten 30 Jahre drastisch gesunken, da scheint also schon was dran zu sein.

Zum Glück kenne ich noch ein paar wenige Baggerseen, wo sich die Schleien noch gut entwickeln.


----------



## Kotzi (16. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Lt. Arlinghaus hat der Bewirtschafter doch nur 3 Möglichkeiten, die  Bestände zu verbessern.
> 1. Strukturverbesserungen - aufgrund von Zuständigkeiten und gesetzl. Regelungen schwer umzusetzen.
> 
> 2. Entnahmebeschränkungen durch Bestimmungen (gehört der Kormoranabschuss zur Strukturverbesserung oder Entnahmebeschränkung).
> ...




Strukturverbesserungsmaßnahmen könnten fitte Vebände als Antragssteller im Rahmen der WRRL und eines der Förderprogramme ( hier in MV zB. WasserFÖRL) durchführen. Renaturierungen zB. könnten darunter fallen. Andere Naturschutzverbände führen solche Maßnahmen unter Zuhilfenahme von Förderprogrammen öfters mal durch. Und mit 75% Fördersumme je nach Programm sollte das doch hinreichend interessant sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Harrie schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> meinte eigentlich Hanjupp,ist aber egal.Wir haben bei uns einen guten Äschenbestand (Leine),


 
 Schön zu hören, aber Ihr seit ja auch nicht mehr Norddeutschland.
 Bei uns hat es längst fast Alle Arten getroffen.
 Wenn man sich die Fangmeldungen bei Karpfen betrachtet ist der Einbruch seit Anfang der 90er 75% beim Hecht ähnlich beim Aal noch höher und bei der Schlei um 90%.
 Anders als Andere mag ich den Fischbestand nicht mehr als gut hinstellen, kein Vergleich zu Ende der 80er oder Anfang der 90er.


----------



## Harrie (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Moin Bernd,

schreibst du von Fließgewässern?
Das mit dem Rückgang der Äsche ende der 90er hatte wir auch,haben dann die Entnahme reduziert für vier Jahre was sich positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat.
Größte gefangene letztes Jahr 58 cm,aber in der Schonzeit,sonst mehrer zwischen 40-50cm die aber nicht entnommen wurden.

P.s. Danke Hanjupp


----------



## BERND2000 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Harrie schrieb:


> *Moin Bernd,
> 
> schreibst du von Fließgewässern?
> *Das mit dem Rückgang der Äsche ende der 90er hatte wir auch,haben dann die Entnahme reduziert für vier Jahre was sich positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat.
> ...


 
 Ich kann zur Äsche wenig sagen, in meiner Region kommt nein gab es nur kleinere Populationen.
 Eine davon in einem kleinen privaten Bach habe ich dann zwei mal elektrisch befischt, weil die Pächter Ende der 90er meinten das es weniger würden.
 Von 60cm- bis zum Jungfisch gab es sie dort noch zahlreich, ähnlich sah es damals in den Bächen mit  der B.F aus.
 Das war die Zeit als Wir so wie viele mit Wanderfischbesatz begannen, also von solchen wilden Salmoniden träumten.
 Damals gab es in kleinen abgeschnittenen Bächen noch echte Überraschungen, wenn dort noch Laichgelegenheiten waren.
 Im Austausch hörte man aber auch von ähnlichen Restpopulationen in Norddeutschland, die man teilweise auch versuchte zu erhalten.
 Die Angler hatten da ja schon Wanderfischprogramme wo sie eh E-Fischen und Bruthäuser betrieben.
 Aus deren Reihen kamen dann  erste Behauptungen, das  es in kalten Wintern zum Einfall der Kormorane in diese Bächen käme.
 Da bei E-Fischen nebenbei die Fischbestände gezählt werden, haben sie nun Zahlen gehabt, wo Äschen-Bestände innerhalb weniger Tage  bis auf Einzeltiere reduziert wurden.
 Seit dem ist viel Zeit vergangen, die Kormorane wurden noch mehr und von Äschen-Beständen an der Küste hörte ich nichts mehr.
 Der Bestand den ich noch befischt habe, konnte zuletzt nicht mehr nachgewiesen werden, auch die B.F gilt da nun als selten.
 Deckt sich aber mit meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Besatz anderer Fische und Ihren Fangzahlen in Still und Fließgewässern.
 (Meine zahlen betreffen etwa 1000ha unterschiedliche Gewässer)
 Besatz macht dort nur noch Sinn, wenn man die Kormoranproblematik einbezieht.
 Sonnst wird es zum Füttern der Vögel um diese gut durch den Winter zu bringen.
 Da kann man sonst tausende besetzen, ohne Veränderungen zu erreichen.
 Den Kormoranen ist es egal ob es nun Aal, Wandersalmoniden, Neunaugen , Äschen, Weißfische oder Karpfen sind.
 Die Fischwirte kennen das und ohne Flinte oder Netze funktioniert Fischzucht bei Ihnen nicht mehr.
 Das betrifft Wildgewässer natürlich genauso, nur das dort keine Netze oder Flinten zum Einsatz kommen.
 In der Natur ist eben nichts über, wenn der Kormoran den Nachwuchs nutzt, müsste man nun die Altfische vor dem Menschen schützen, wenn man den Kormoran nicht regulieren mag.
 Das geht natürlich auch nicht, also kommen die Fische ins bedrohliche Kreuzfeuer
 Ergo haben wir nun schon seit Jahren Patt-Zustände wo eigentlich nichts mehr so recht geht.
*Es gilt als falsch Fangreife Fische zu besetzten, aber es funktioniert, bei Arten wie Schlei und Karpfen oft besser, als der erwünschte Besatz mit Setzlingen.*
*Ertrag sei zu nutzen, ja klar, teilweise wird nun mehr besetzt als groß und entnommen wird.*
 Bedrohte Arten wie Aal und Wandersalmoniden sollen besetzt werden, aber dank Kormoran werden auch dort die Verluste nun deutlich gestiegen sein.
 Da gibt es ja die wildesten Behauptungen, ich denke die Verluste werden sehr hoch sein und nicht nur wenige % betragen.
 Letzteres würde Erfahrungswerte der Praktiker wieder sprechen, aber sicher nett in ein Bild einer netten und edlen Natur voller Überschüsse passen, die man sich nur Ihr selbst überlassen müsse.
 Meine Vorstellung von Natur ist eher ein brutaler Überlebenskampf wo nichts über ist und verhungert wird.

 Gut möglich das der Kormoran in Deutschland heute schon deutlich mehr Fisch entnimmt als alle Angler zusammen.
 Wahrscheinlich gar mehr als Angler und Binnenfischerei zusammen.
 Jedes Wehr wo sich Fische aufstauen war einst nur ein Problem was Wanderungen behinderte, nun aber wird es zur Todesfalle und angelegten Futterplatz.
 Der Staat hat den Auftrag die Entnahme zu regulieren und für den Schutz "freier Fische zu sorgen" dem kommt er nicht nach.
 Beim Menschen tut er sich schwer, gegenüber unschuldigen Tieren mag er es noch weniger umsetzen. Anders als in Fischzuchtanlagen ist da der Staat für den Schutz verantwortlich, vor allem wenn dieser  Querbauten genehmigte oder gar selbst errichtete.



 Erinnerungen: Als Kind war ich viel am Wasser, da erinnere ich mich noch an Äschen die unterhalb eines  Wehres an der Alme bei Paderborn das Wasser violett färbten, das müssen viele Tausend gewesen sein.
 Da war die Äsche noch nicht selten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

@Bernd2000
Du hast völlig Recht mit deinem Beitrag. Wo die Rahmenbdingungen nicht passen, kann man, wenn überhaupt, nur fangfähig besetzen.
Genau genommen sollten Gewässer mit extremer Kormoranproblematik eigentlich gar nicht mehr gepachtet werden. Wenn man in Deutschland etwas erreichen will, geht das eigentlich nur übers Geld.

Die Situation ist für uns Binnenländer natürlich eine ganz andere, als für die küstennahen Bereiche. Wenn überhaupt, dann sieht man bei uns nur kleine Gruppen von Kormoranen. Da reichen dann Einzelabschüsse um die Viecher relativ lange zu vergrämen.
Auch ist die Gesetzeslage hier weitaus günstiger für ein entsprechendes Vorgehen.


----------



## Harrie (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hi Bernd,

dann denk dran,heute und morgen ist wieder Kormoranzählung!

Vielleicht bringts ja was.


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,



> Die Situation ist für uns Binnenländer natürlich eine ganz andere, als für die küstennahen Bereiche. Wenn überhaupt, dann sieht man bei uns nur kleine Gruppen von Kormoranen.



Kommt auf die Definition von "kleine Gruppen" an.

Ich wohne in Süddeutschland, trotzdem fallen bei uns Gruppen zwischen 50 - 150 Kormorane pro Tag in die Gewässer ein.  Das ist für unsere Gewässergrößen schon nicht wenig, wenn ggf. auch nicht ganz so massiv wie an der Küste.

Die einst zahllosen Äschen sind so gut wie verschwunden, Bachforellen werden im April gesetzt und ab Mai geangelt. Was bis September nicht herausgefangen ist, hat wenig Chancen den Winter zu überstehen. 

Ohne Besatz gäbe es wohl nur noch gelegentliche Einzelfänge.

Da ich nicht auf put-and-take stehe, hat sich die Angelei auf Salmoniden in den hiesigen Gewässern für mich damit erledigt.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Massiv ist das Hier auch nur noch selten, würde ja auch nur Sinn ergeben wenn Irgendwo noch massenhaft Fische wären.
 Kommt zwar noch vereinzelt Vor, aber dann bei den Fischwanderungen unterhalb der Wehre.
 Oder wenn halt Schwärme von Zugvögeln an abgelegenen Stellen Pause machen.
 Sonst sind es Einzeltiere.
 Letztere siehst Du dann wo immer du ans Wasser gehst schwimmen und tauchend, oder über das Wasser streichen.

 Das was mich aber am meisten geärgert hat sind nicht die Vögel oder Vogelschützer, sondern Angler die behaupten das es immer noch reichlich Fische gäbe und die Angler wohl nur nicht mehr richtig Angeln können.
 Ähnlich wie die Typen die keinen Fangmeldungen trauen, dann aber die wildesten Behauptungen aufstellen ohne Grundlagen.
Nicht zu vergessen die Gutmenschen unter den Anglern, die halt Regulierungen von Natur ablehnen und von Tierschutz und Nutzbaren Wildfischbeständen träumen.
 Dann aber auch  C&R ablehnen und alle Menschen über das Angeln zum Naturerhalt einladen.
 Aber nur wenn sie auch Essen was sie fangen....


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,

die Vögel sind nur kurze Zeit an unseren Flüssen unterwegs, aber das reicht.

Wir haben hier in Franken und der Oberpfalz die Zentren der deutschen Karpfenteichwirtschaft, soweit ich weiß waren das immer ca. 50% der Gesamtproduktion Deutschlands. Also immer reichlich Nahrungsgrundlage für Brutvögel und Durchzügler.

Dazu dann noch die fränkischen Seen und der Tiergarten Nürnberg als Rückzugsgebiet.

Sobald die Stillgewässer zugefroren sind, fallen die Geschwader über die Fließgewässer her.

Deshalb wird eben im Frühjahr besetzt und bis Herbst gefangen.

Ohne Besatz gäbe es wahrscheinlich weniger Kormoraneinflüge, aber eben auch kaum noch Anglerfänge. Allerdings hätten wir dann wirklich "natürliche Verhältnisse".

Teichwirtschaft und Besatz abzuschaffen um den schwarzen Vögeln die Nahrungsgrundlage zu entziehen, wäre für mich jetzt aber auch kein gangbarer Weg.



> Nicht zu vergessen die Gutmenschen unter den Anglern, die halt Regulierungen von Natur ablehnen und von Tierschutz und Nutzbaren Wildfischbeständen träumen.



Wenn es um Salmoniden geht, wird man solche Gewässer in D wohl nur noch ganz selten finden und dann wahrscheinlich nur kleinen Kreisen vorbehalten.

Ich war mal in Sibirien an Nebenflüssen des Jenissei unterwegs, da gab es das tatsächlich noch echte Naturbestände. Unregulierte , naturbelassen Flüsse, kaum befischt und trotz Räubern wie Lenok, Taimen, Hecht, Raubvögel etc. gab es Äschen in unvorstellbarer Anzahl. Kormorane waren da allerdings Fehlanzeige.

Wenn ein flächendeckender Kormoranbestand also wirklich der natürliche Normalzustand sein soll, wie viele Vogelschützer behaupten, hätten die darwinschen Regeln bei den Äschen versagt. Denn sie hätten sich nicht an die Bedrohung angepasst und trotzdem überlebt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Oft werden in Baggerseen RB Forellen eingesetzt. Weiß jemand, unter welchen Bedingungen so ein Besatz legal oder illegal ist?

Letzendlich ist die RB Forelle kein wirklich heimischer Fisch, der sich auch nicht vermehrt. Andererseits verschwindet die Art ohne Besatz innerhalb weniger Monate aus dem Gewässer, so dass sich der ökologische Schaden in Grenzen hält.

Ist wie ein Strohfeuer, der kurz Anglerzufriedenheit bringt, aber in Zeiten von Kormoran vielleicht besser als nichts.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand Auszüge oder § liefern kann.

Habe in einer Besatzrichtlinie gelesen, dass der Besatz nur zum sofortigen Wiederfang, besonders in Kombination mit einer Angelveranstaltung mit Wettkampfcharakter, nicht der guten fischereilichen Hege entspricht.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Sobald die Stillgewässer zugefroren sind, fallen die Geschwader über die Fließgewässer her.
> 
> Deshalb wird eben im Frühjahr besetzt und bis Herbst gefangen.



Oft weiß man ja gar nicht so viel über die Vergangenheit.
Aber Fachkräfte ahnen immer mehr das der Mensch schon früh eingegriffen und völlig verändert hat.
In Deutschland hat es Lachs und Forelle schon sehr lange gegeben.
Wenn man sich sehr alte Fangzahlen aus den Unterläufen betrachtet, waren die teilweise gar nicht so hoch, wobei Lachse überwiegen.(Wer aber weiß, ob man sie unterschieden hat?)

Es gab eine unglaublich erfolgreiche Wiedereinbürgerung, als man begann die Lachse um 1860 künstlich zu erbrüten.
Da gingen die Fänge durch die Decke, um dann ab 1900 wieder zusammen zu brechen. Schon damals wusste man nicht sicher, ob der einstige Lachsreichtum nicht eine Legende wäre, oder nur viel weiter zurückliegt.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wandern Wanderfische ja nicht nur ins Meer ab, um groß zu werden.
Vielleicht wandern sie ja ab, um in den Weiten des Meeres Schutz vor Fressfeinden wie dem Kormoran zu suchen. Dem Sie in kleinen Fließgewässern fast schutzlos ausgeliefert sind, wenn sie eine gewisse Größe erlangen interessant und dann für sie immer weniger Nahrung und Verstecke vorhanden sind.
Zurückkehrende Lachse sind dann meist definitiv zu groß, die Verluste bei Forellen in Bach, See oder Meer wären höher.
Sollte die Bejagung und DDT, den Kormoran dann als wichtigen Faktor ausgesetzt haben, würde es nachfolgend große nutzbare Überschüsse bei Wanderfischarten gegeben haben.
Dann wären nachteilige Lebensraumverschlechterungen zunächst ausgeglichen worden, bis der alte Feind zurück kehrte.
Was also bei Arten wie Aal, Äsche oder Anderen vorher noch gerade reichte den Bestand zu erhalten, reicht dann eben nicht mehr. 
Auch nicht, wenn man sie unter Schutz stellt und Bär oder Otter fast ausgerottet sind.

Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach ein mal, das seit den 90er durch den Kormoran die Verluste bei Jungfischen über 50% zugenommen haben.
Die Zander, Rapfen und Welse in den Flussläufen sind meist auch noch recht neue Fressfeinde, auch die stehen für neue weitere Verluste.
Gleichzeitig gab es einige Verbesserungen, die das aber nicht ausgleichen können.
...................
Einen Bestand nachhaltig zu betrachten ist wie eine Gleichung.
Auf der eine Seite summieren sich die Verluste ins Minus, auf der Anderen die Verbesserungen ins Plus.
 Wenn man im Plus ist gibt es nutzbare Überschüsse, sonst nicht.
Ich denke wir sind noch weit im Minusbereich, denn wir regional vielleicht schon verlassen hätten, ohne den Kormoran.

Letztendlich geht es nicht darum Natur sich selbst zu überlassen, sondern um Artenschutz und Nutzung.
Es geht darum eine Naturnutzung so nachhaltig zu gestallten, das sie nachfolgende Generationen möglichst ohne Schäden übergeben werden kann.
Einige Vogel und Tierfreunde sehen das anders, sie wollen keinen Naturschutz zum Wohle der Menschen, sondern eine Natur ohne Menschen.
Sie vergessen halt die Kleinigkeit, das es immer mehr Menschen gibt, auf die auch sie Rücksicht nehmen sollten.
Die Frage ist also nicht ob man Kormorane regulieren sollte, sondern wie viele wir benötigen und wollen und wie man den Erhalt sichert.
Wenn die Menschen meinen das sie fähig zur Vernunft seien und sich bewusst sind das Sie und der Kormoran nur Tiere sind, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Wenn nicht, wird es wie bisher mit der Nachhaltigkeit und dem Naturerhalt nichts werden und das Aussterben geht weiter.
 Früher oder später wird man dann auch die Kormorane Ausrotten, weil es erlaubt oder gewünscht wird, was den Schaden dann auch nicht mehr gut macht sondern noch verschlimmert.


----------



## Hezaru (19. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Bei uns ist es so wie von fishhawk beschrieben. Flüsse werden im April besetzt wegen Kormo. Bei uns sind angepasste Stämme eh nicht mehr vorhanden, daher ist auch beim Besatz der Stamm nicht mehr so wichtig mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Haupsache gross genug.
rheinfischer70
Bei uns ist Besatz von RF in geschlossenen Gewässern nicht verboten, in offenen schon. Wird aber aus Kostengründen oft gemacht. RF wandert aber schneller ab.


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,

laut Bezirksfischereiverordnung dürfen bei uns hier Regenbogenforellen nicht in ausgewiesene Salmonidengewässer ausgesetzt werden, dort gilt auch Entnahmepflicht für ReBo, (ebenso für Bachsaibling, Hecht, Zander und Aal).

Für andere Gewässer, insbesondere geschlossene Gewässer, kenne ich kein grundsätzliches Verbot.

Zum "Besatzerfolg" sprich Fangstatistik fällt mir auf, dass dieser  bei Forellen und Karpfen  bei uns ca. 70% - 80% beträgt, bei Schleien nur ca 30% - 35%. 

Warum das so ist, kann ich nur mutmaßen.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut Bezirksfischereiverordnung dürfen bei uns hier Regenbogenforellen nicht in ausgewiesene Salmonidengewässer ausgesetzt werden, dort gilt auch Entnahmepflicht für ReBo, (ebenso für Bachsaibling, Hecht, Zander und Aal).
> 
> ...



Laut welcher Bezirksfischereiverordnung und in welchem Land?
Ich gehe zunächst einmal davon aus, das es ein deutsches Land ist..:q
Aber was eine Bezirksfischereiverordnung ist, habe ich keine Ahnung, da tippe ich einmal auf Regionale Vorgaben in NRW?
Wobei vielen Lesern, ja die Vielfalt der Deutschen Länder hinsichtlich der Fischereigesetze gar nicht wirklich so klar ist.

Test: Nein in meinem Land gibt es keine Fischereiabgabe und auch keine dem Angler vorgeschriebene Prüfung, teilweise reicht es den Perso vorlegen zu können und Grundkenntnisse zu haben um kostenlos zu angeln.
NRW oder Bayern ist es nicht....Spaß bei Seite.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



			
				BERND2000;4808532
Test: Nein in meinem Land gibt es keine Fischereiabgabe und auch keine dem Angler vorgeschriebene Prüfung schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mag ja sein, aber was ich hier so im Forum auch zwischen den Zeilen lese, scheint die fischereiliche Situation bei uns im Süden allgemein schon besser zu sein.
> Mir als durchschnittlichen Hechtangler passiert es nicht, dass ich  dreimal auf Hecht losziehe und keinen brauchbaren fange.
> ...


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mag ja sein, aber was ich hier so im Forum auch zwischen den Zeilen lese, scheint die fischereiliche Situation bei uns im Süden allgemein schon besser zu sein.
> Mir als durchschnittlichen Hechtangler passiert es nicht, dass ich  dreimal auf Hecht losziehe und keinen brauchbaren fange.
> ...



So unterschiedlich sind die Auffassungen.
Die anglerische Situation in Bayern und BW war für mich ein Ausschusskriterium in diese Bundesländer zu ziehen :q


----------



## hecht99 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Zum "Besatzerfolg" sprich Fangstatistik fällt mir auf, dass dieser bei Forellen und Karpfen bei uns ca. 70% - 80% beträgt, bei Schleien nur ca 30% - 35%.
> 
> Warum das so ist, kann ich nur mutmaßen.




zu den Forellen und Karpfen: Wenn man die Dunkelziffer, die nicht in den Fangstatistiken auftauchen, hinzu rechnet, dürfte die Quote bei nahezu 90 Prozent liegen.

zu den Schleien: Werden nach dem Besatz nicht so schnell gefangen wie Forellen, d. h. Hecht, Zander und Wels holen sich ihren Teil ab.
Außerdem ist zumindest bei uns im Verein ein merklicher Rückgang der Beliebtheit der Schleie bei uns festzustellen (leider!!!), sodass evtl. trotz größerer Bestandsdichte einfach nicht mehr Angler auf Schleien fischen.

 Wobei ich Besatzerfolg anders definieren würde: In den meisten Vereinsgewässern ist es ja eine Art Put & Take, ein natürliches Nachkommen ist aufgrund der Bestandsdichte etc. ja nicht großartig vorhanden. Ich würde den Besatzerfolg bei größeren Gewässern mit Stützbesatz interessant finden, d. h. wie viele gefangene Hechte z. B. stammen aus Besatz mit H1 oder H2 und wie viele sind aus natürlichen Nachkommen.


----------



## Harrie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hi Lajos,
Ja es gibt Zuschüsse für Aal,Meerforelle und Lachs.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



daci7 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Auffassungen.
> Die anglerische Situation in Bayern und BW war für mich ein Ausschusskriterium in diese Bundesländer zu ziehen :q



Hallo,

sicher sind die Auffassungen unterschiedlich. 
Aber ich sehe es halt so: ausser auf Salmoniden (hier sind wir nicht gerade mit Spitzengewässern gesegnet), brauche ich meine mittelfränkische Heimat nicht verlassen um gut zu fangen.
Und so halte ich es auch, in den Urlaub wird nur zum Angeln auf Salmonden gefahren, die meisten anderen mitteleuropäischen Fischarten habe ich hier zur Genüge, dank gut gepflegter Gewässer:q.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die anglerische Situation in Bayern und BW war für mich ein Ausschusskriterium in diese Bundesländer zu ziehen :q



An BW und Bayern sind eher die hohen Vereinsbeiträge und der schlechte Gewäsesrzugang für Nichtmitglieder das Problem, als die Fischbestände. Hier gingen trotzdem einige Äschenbestände vor die Hunde, teils mit, teils ohne Kormoran.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> An BW und Bayern sind eher die hohen Vereinsbeiträge und der schlechte Gewäsesrzugang für Nichtmitglieder das Problem, als die Fischbestände.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mag ja sein, aber was ich hier so im Forum auch zwischen den Zeilen lese, scheint die fischereiliche Situation bei uns im Süden allgemein schon besser zu sein. Lajos


 
 Ich meinte es auch wertungsfrei, um die Unterschiede der Länder zu zeigen.
 Bewusst vermeide ich da Bundes-Länder, denn im Fischerbereich sind es wirklich Länder.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Harrie schrieb:


> Hi Lajos,
> Ja es gibt Zuschüsse für Aal,Meerforelle und Lachs.


 In welchem Land?
 Wir bekommen keine Zuschüsse für Mefo. Lachs, Schnäpel in Niedersachsen.


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Na ja, das mit den hohen Vereinsbeiträgen ist relativ. Wenn Du weisst, was bei uns für Pachtgewässer zu zahlen ist|uhoh:.
> Bei mir im Verein zahlen wir rund 50.000 Euro im Jahr allein für die Pacht. Das ist auch nur deshalb so wenig (!), weil das nur etwa die Hälfte unserer Gewässer betrifft. Die andere Hälfte ist unser Eigentum. Dazu kommt noch etwa 50.000 Euro für Besatzkosten.
> ...


Joar ... und woanders krieg ich für'n Hunni so viel Gewässer, dass ich die im Leben nie alle beackern kann. Und an den allermeisten Stellen sitz ich allein mim Arsch im Grünen #6
Oder weiter im Norden für noch weniger Knete die Ost- oder Nordsee.
#6


----------



## MarkusZ (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> An BW und Bayern sind eher die hohen Vereinsbeiträge und der schlechte  Gewässerzugang für Nichtmitglieder das Problem, als die Fischbestände.


Da hat er wohl recht, den es geht ja nur um den Vergleich mit anderen Regionen, nicht um die Ursachen. Und in Süddeutschland muss man als Angler definitiv tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

In Bayern können Fördermittel für Besatz aus den Artenhilfsprogrammen der Fischereiabgabe über die Förderstelle des Landesfischereiverbandes beantragt werden.  Wie das in anderen Bundesländern geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht.



> Hier gingen trotzdem einige Äschenbestände vor die Hunde, teils mit, teils ohne Kormoran.


Natürlich können Äschenbestände auch durch andere Faktoren wie Kraftwerke, Wassertemperatur etc. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. An manchen Gewässern ist aber der immense Fraßdruck durch Kormorane schon aufrgrund der kurzfristigen Entwicklung die wahrscheinlichste Ursache gewesen.

Wenn im Herbst noch jede Menge Äschen im Fluß waren und  nach einem Kormoranwinter nur noch wenige Restexemplare übrig, erscheinen andere Ursachen wenig glaubürdig. Besonders wenn trotz Nachbesatz im Folgejahr das gleiche Schauspiel zu beobachten ist.

Ohne Besatz wären so manche Gewässer für Angelvereine kaum noch nutzbar, denn ein gewisser Fischertrag gehört nun mal dazu. Und die natürliche Reproduktion wird halt in so manchen Gewässern durch unterschiedliche Faktoren stark eingeschränkt.

Wir leben nun mal nicht in Kanada, Skandinavien oder Sibirien. Wobei ja in den beiden erstgenannten Ländern durchaus manche Fischbestände mit Besatz gestützt werden, um genug Ertrag für Angler zu gewährleisten.

Selbst am Tana scheinen ja die ehemals enormen Lachsaufstiege deutlich nachzulassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



daci7 schrieb:


> Joar ... und woanders krieg ich für'n Hunni so viel Gewässer, dass ich die im Leben nie alle beackern kann. Und an den allermeisten Stellen sitz ich allein mim Arsch im Grünen #6
> Oder weiter im Norden für noch weniger Knete die Ost- oder Nordsee.
> #6



Hallo,

und, wie viele gute Hechte fängst Du so im Schnitt bei ca. 20 Hechttagen im Jahr. Ich bin, wie gesagt nur nebenbei Hechtfischer, also durchaus kein Spezialist, da mein Hauptinteresse dem Fliegenfischen auf Salmoniden gilt.
Ich komme da bei uns auf so 20 bis 25 Hechte und wie bereits erwähnt; Schniepel zählen nicht. Ich bewerte Gewässer auch nach den Fangchancen und nicht allein nach deren Anzahl. Was nützen mir Gewässer bis zum Abwinken, wenn ich dort bei, bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel, 20 Besuchen vielleicht gerade mal 5 - 10 Hechte fange.
Zu den Preisen noch: in Slowenien zahle ich für die Lizenz (Forellen und Äschen) für eine Woche so um die 300 Euro (das ist die Summe, die ich bei uns fürs ganze Jahr bezahle).
In Österreich würde ein vergleichbares Gewässer für eine Woche etwa das Doppelte kosten, also rund 600 Euro, nur die Lizenz, wohlgemerkt.|uhoh:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du weisst, was bei uns für Pachtgewässer zu zahlen ist|uhoh:.
> Bei mir im Verein zahlen wir rund *50.000 Euro im Jahr allein für die Pacht*. Das ist auch nur deshalb so wenig (!), weil das nur etwa die Hälfte unserer Gewässer betrifft. Die andere Hälfte ist unser Eigentum. Dazu kommt noch etwa *50.000 Euro für Besatzkosten*.
> Ich bezahle pro Jahr 230 Euro Vereinsbeitrag, für freie Fischerei in 15 verschiedenen Gewäs




 Die Pacht schockt mich nicht wirklich, da gibt es große Preisunterschiede
 Aber 50 000€ Fischbesatz sind sehr viel Geld, zumal viele Fischarten im Süden günstiger gehandelt werden.
 (Hier liegen Karpfen bei etwa 5€ Kg, Schlei bei 8€)
 50 000 ist etwa das was man Hier auf 1000 Ha besetzt, bei über 5000 Anglern.
 Über 50% betrifft dann gar noch Wanderfischarten und Kleinfischarten.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zu den Preisen noch: in Slowenien zahle ich für die Lizenz (Forellen und Äschen) für eine Woche so um die 300 Euro (das ist die Summe, die ich bei uns fürs ganze Jahr bezahle).
> In Österreich würde ein vergleichbares Gewässer für eine Woche etwa das Doppelte kosten, also rund 600 Euro, nur die Lizenz, wohlgemerkt.|uhoh:



Da du ja schreibts, dass du immer mit Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln fährst, müssen die slowenischen Salmoniden bei dem Preis dann aber wirklich außergewöhnliche kulinarische Eigenschaften haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da du ja schreibts, dass du immer mit Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln fährst, müssen die slowenischen Salmoniden bei dem Preis dann aber wirklich außergewöhnliche kulinarische Eigenschaften haben.



Hallo,

dass ich immer mit Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln fahre, heißt ja nicht, dass ich jeden Fisch mitnehme (habe ich so ja auch immer geschrieben). Von meinen so 20 - 25 Hechten im Jahr entnehme ich so ca. 6-8.Am liebsten die so 75 bis 85 cm.
Forellen (maßige) fange ich auch bei uns locker über das Jahreslimit von 30 . Trotzdem nehme ich nur etwa 20 Stück mit, eben die, welche mir "pfannenmäßig" taugen, so etwa zwischen 35 und 40 cm#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass ich immer mit Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln fahre, heißt ja nicht, dass ich jeden Fisch mitnehme



Bezog sich eigentlich nur auf die "teueren" slowenischen Salmoniden und war auch nicht bös gemeint.

Aber selbst dort wird ja soweit ich weiß schon ziemlich stark besetzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bezog sich eigentlich nur auf die "teueren" slowenischen Salmoniden und war auch nicht bös gemeint.
> 
> Aber selbst dort wird ja soweit ich weiß schon ziemlich stark besetzt.



Hallo,

bassd scho (fränkisch für: schon in Ordnung)
Ja, da wird teilweie schon stark besetzt. Dort wo ich meist fische, habe ich so 32 Kilometer zur Verfügung, davon sind 2 Kilometer sogenannte Trophy-Strecke, dort sieht man dann schon häufig Forellen bis 80 cm. Am Wochenende ist da Männleinlaufen, während an den anderen 30 Kilometern meist nur ein paar Fischer unterwegs sind. Für mich zählt dort eine 50er mehr als eine 80er in der Trophy-Strecke. Aber viele Angler wollen das eben so, kann ich nur sehr bedingt nachvollziehen#c, aber für den Verein, der dieses Gewässer bewirtschaftet zahlt sich das offenbar aus.
Davon ab, die Gegend ist traumhaft, sowas haben wir hier kaum.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Pacht schockt mich nicht wirklich, da gibt es große Preisunterschiede
> Aber 50 000€ Fischbesatz sind sehr viel Geld, zumal viele Fischarten im Süden günstiger gehandelt werden.
> (Hier liegen Karpfen bei etwa 5€ Kg, Schlei bei 8€)
> 50 000 ist etwa das was man Hier auf 1000 Ha besetzt, bei über 5000 Anglern.
> Über 50% betrifft dann gar noch Wanderfischarten und Kleinfischarten.



Hallo,

wir haben etwa 50 Kilometer Fließgewässer, 9 Kilometer Alten Kanal (Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal) und etwa 32 Hektar Baggerseen (einen mit ca. 30 Hektar und einen mit ca. 2 Hektar) zu bewirtschaften. Es werden neben den "normalen" Fischen auch Barben, Nasen, Quappen, Rotfedern etc. besetzt. Für die ersten drei Arten gibt es auch Zuschüsse.
Bei uns in Franken spielt traditionsgemäß der Karpfen eine große Rolle und da wird auch entsprechend besetzt, da er auch von vielen Anglern eben zum Verzehr gefangen wird.
Ist gut so, dann gibt es nicht so viele Hechtangler.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben etwa 50 Kilometer Fließgewässer, 9 Kilometer Alten Kanal ) und etwa 32 Hektar Baggerseen (einen mit ca. 30 Hektar und einen mit ca. 2 Hektar) zu bewirtschaften. Es werden neben den "normalen" Fischen auch Barben, Nasen, Quappen, Rotfedern etc. besetzt. Für die ersten drei Arten gibt es auch Zuschüsse.
> Bei uns in Franken spielt traditionsgemäß der Karpfen eine große Rolle und da wird auch entsprechend besetzt, da er auch von vielen Anglern eben zum Verzehr gefangen wird.
> ...


 
 Klingt nach viel Wasserfläche und wird dann wohl doch bedeutend weniger sein als 1000 Ha.
 Kernstück sind bei uns wohl 85Km B.W,S mit ca 100m Breite.+ Altarme Baggerseen und Kleinstgewässern  und Gräben.
 Die 1000Ha sind eher untertrieben aber auch nicht gesichert.
 Aber gut auch da will ich nur aufzeigen wie unterschiedlich sie Umstände sind.
 Hie steht halt grob 55€ je Ha für Besatz zu Verfügung.
 Bei den Vereinseigenen Gewässern ist es das Doppelte.
 Da kann man impfen, eingreifen aber keinen Massenhaften Karpfen-Besatz, oder P&T-RF Fischen veranstalten.

 Finde ich super-interessant was Du schreibst, weil es eben diese großen regionalen Unterschiede gibt, die Viele sich gar nicht vorstellen können.
Besetzt wird bei uns regelmäßig, Karpfen, Schlei, Meer+ Bachforelle, Aal, Quappe, Hecht seltener Lachs, Schnäpel, Rotfeder Zander, Karausche, Gründling und wohl auch mal vereinzelt Bitterlinge Elritzen Muscheln, Wels und Krebse.
Nur beim Aal gab es Zuschüsse und die Lachse wurden zuletzt wiederholt vom Wasserkraftbetreiber gespendet.
Gerade beim Aal kommt da dann noch was zu, weil Vereine, Land, Wasserkraft und Fischer da dann weiter aufstocken.
Ist schwer für Mich zu überschauen, weil es halt 8 Vereine und ein stellenweise 1 Fischer übergreifend wirken und Nutzen.

So wie Du ins Ausland fährst, hatten 4 Flug-Angler hier eben einst, Ihr kleines Paradies in einem verbauten Zufluss gepachtet.
13Km Bachstrecke mit wilden B.F bis 65cm und die Äschen waren auch nicht unbedingt kleiner.
Da zahlt man eben ein wenig mehr, aber im Verhältnis zu Angelreisen oder Jagd ist es immer noch billig.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist längst Geschichte.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo Bernd2000,

ihr besetzt Wels, dafür wird man in Bayern gesteinigt. 
Für Aale gibt es bei uns schon seit Ewigkeiten einen Zuschuss, der darf aber nur noch in Flüsse etc. gesetzt werden, welche in Richtung Nordsee entwässern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,



> Laut welcher Bezirksfischereiverordnung und in welchem Land? Ich gehe zunächst einmal davon aus, das es ein deutsches Land ist..



In Bayern gibt es neben den landesweiten gültigen Vorschriften  BayFiG und AVFiG auch noch Bezirksfischereiverordnungen für die einzelnen Regierungsbezirke. Bayern ist ein Flächenstaat und z.B. Unterfranken und Oberbayern unterscheiden sich was Klima, Landschaft, Gewässerstrukturen etc. angeht schon deutlich.
Da machen dann ein paar dezentrale Regelungen m.E. schon Sinn.

Ob Bayern nun zu Deutschland gezählt wird, muss jeder selbst beurteilen. Spätestens wenn es um die Milliarden geht, die Bayern jedes Jahr in den Länderfinanzausgleich pumpt, ändern aber viele Skeptiker plötzlich ganz schnell ihre Meinung.



> wir haben etwa 50 Kilometer Fließgewässer, 9 Kilometer Alten Kanal ) und etwa 32 Hektar Baggerseen (einen mit ca. 30 Hektar und einen mit ca. 2 Hektar) zu bewirtschaften.



Ich schätze mal, dass sich die 50 km wahrscheinlich auf ca 10 unterschiedliche Strecken verteilen?

Trotz der Landesgröße sind die Fischereirechte in Bayern oft sehr klein. Fast jede Pfütze hat ein eigenes Fischereirecht und an vielen Flüssen wechselt es oft alle paar Kilometer. An der Wiesent gibt es z.B. Strecken, die gerade mal 800m lang sind.

In Slowenien war ich früher auch zum Fliegenfischen, das letzte Mal vor ca. 15 Jahren.

Nicht weil die Fische da besonders wohlschmeckend sind, sonder wegen der reizvollen Landschaft, den guten anglerischen Rahmenbedingungen und weil man sich als Angler dort auch von den Einheimischen akzeptiert und willkommen fühlte. 

Damals gab es zwei Besatzstrategien: 

Regelmäßigen Attraktionsbesatz mit dicken ReBo bis über 60cm, vor allem in Strecken, die viel von Touristen befischt wurden.

Nachhaltigen Besatz mit Marmorata und einheimischen Äschen, um die Bestände zu stützen. Diese Fische durften dann entweder gar nicht oder nur ganz restriktiv entnommen werden.

Heile Welt mit natürlich nachwachsenden Beständen soll es auch in Slowenien seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg nicht mehr gegeben haben, so hat man mir zumindest  erzählt.



> 13Km Bachstrecke mit wilden B.F bis 65cm und die Äschen waren auch nicht unbedingt kleiner.
> Da zahlt man eben ein wenig mehr, aber im Verhältnis zu Angelreisen oder Jagd ist es immer noch billig.
> Aber wie gesagt, *das ist längst Geschichte*.



Schwarzer Vogel, Umweltveränderung oder alles zusammen??


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd2000,
> 
> ihr besetzt Wels, dafür wird man in Bayern gesteinigt.
> Für Aale gibt es bei uns schon seit Ewigkeiten einen Zuschuss, der darf aber nur noch in Flüsse etc. gesetzt werden, welche in Richtung Nordsee entwässern.
> Lajos



Von Mitte der 80er bis 2000 hat es das gegeben.
War wohl der erfolgreichste Besatz bislang. 
Für wenig Geld einen stabilen kleinen Bestand erhalten.
War halt der damals Mehrheitsfähig, interessant dabei keiner der Beteiligten Verantwortlichen (G.Ws)  hat bislang die Meinung gewechselt, es waren die Vorsitzenden und Stammtische die dann jammerten, der Weltuntergang sei angebrochen.

Selbst in Regionen wo eher immer schon heimisch war, würden einige diese Monster ja am liebsten ausrotten.
Das gab es bei, Quappen, Hecht , Döbel und Brachse ja auch schon immer mal.
Derzeit siedelt man ja überall den Zander an....
Ich bin da lieber für den Ausgleich und muss nicht jede Modewelle mitmachen und Stammtische mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass sich die 50 km wahrscheinlich auf ca 10 unterschiedliche Strecken verteilen?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und, wie viele gute Hechte fängst Du so im Schnitt bei ca. 20 Hechttagen im Jahr. Ich bin, wie gesagt nur nebenbei Hechtfischer, also durchaus kein Spezialist, da mein Hauptinteresse dem Fliegenfischen auf Salmoniden gilt.
> Ich komme da bei uns auf so 20 bis 25 Hechte und wie bereits erwähnt; Schniepel zählen nicht. Ich bewerte Gewässer auch nach den Fangchancen und nicht allein nach deren Anzahl. Was nützen mir Gewässer bis zum Abwinken, wenn ich dort bei, bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel, 20 Besuchen vielleicht gerade mal 5 - 10 Hechte fange.
> ...



Wenn ich einen Hecht fangen will, dann fang ich auch einen  Meterfische sind eine absolute Ausnahme - aber ich kenne auch kein Gewässer an dem das nicht so ist, aber 70cm Durchschnittshechte fängt jeder halbwegs begabte Angler hier, wenn er es denn auch ernsthaft versucht.
Und über die Ostsee braucht man ja nicht wirklich zu reden - da ist es ja schon fast eine Kunst nichts zu fangen, es sei denn man ist nur hinter den Salmoniden her.
Im Endeffekt ist es ja auch vollkommen wurscht wer was wo fängt - solange jeder mit seinen Gewässern und Fängen zufrieden ist!
Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass ich eben einfach meine Ruhe suche, wenn ich denn raus gehe und dass ich Abwechslung brauche. Da will ich keine Vereinskollegen treffen oder immer nur an die 5-6 gleichen Gewässer oder Strände fahren. Und aus irgendeinem Grund scheut es mich so viel Asche für ein Gut auszugeben, dass mMn niemandem gehören sollte - natürlich sieht das in Privatgewässern oder Vereinsgewässern anders aus, aber das ist eben irgendwie nicht meins  Noch dazu kommt meine Vereinsphobie ... möglicherweise ändert sich das, wenn ich den richtigen Verein finde, aber bisher ist es eben so.
Und jetz war das aber auch genug Off-Topi-Gesabbel von mir.
|wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> natürlich sieht das in Privatgewässern oder Vereinsgewässern anders aus,



Und was anderes wird man in Süddeutschland kaum finden.

"Freie Gewässer" kenne ich dort keine und wenn es sie gäbe, hätte man dort entweder keine Ruhe oder keine Fische.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und über die Ostsee braucht man ja nicht wirklich zu reden - da ist es ja schon fast eine Kunst nichts zu fangen, es sei denn man ist nur hinter den Salmoniden her.|wavey:


Die sich ja in der Ostsee selbst nicht so oft vermehren und nicht selten wieder auf Besatz und Bemühungen Anderer beruhen.
Die wenigsten dieser "Silberlinge" werden Ihre Heimat in Deutschland haben, sondern die Deutsche Küste eher zum Fressen aufsuchen.
 Die Zuflüsse in M.v.P sind jetzt nicht unbedingt, für Ihre gewaltigen Wanderfischprojekte bekannt, eher für gute Fangmöglichkeiten. weil sie die Weidegründe an den Küsten haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und was anderes wird man in Süddeutschland kaum finden.
> 
> "Freie Gewässer" kenne ich dort keine und wenn es sie gäbe, hätte man dort entweder keine Ruhe oder keine Fische.


 
 Ist anderswo auch nicht anders.
 Freie Gewässer sind selten und werden immer seltener.
 Da stelle ich doch einmal die Frage, reichte nicht einst auch einmal am Bodensee der Fischereischein um dort zu angeln?
 In der Schweiz ist das glaube ich immer noch so?
 Aber ich meine weit vor meiner Zeit reichte der Fischereischein übergreifend für Nord und Ostsee,dem Bodensee. und die Hamburger Elbe?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass ich eben einfach meine Ruhe suche, wenn ich denn raus gehe und dass ich Abwechslung brauche.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkusZ (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> ich habe hier auch Gewässer zur Verfügung, an denen ich selten mal einen  anderen Angler antreffe. Gut, liegt auch am Rentnerdasein (Angeln fast  nur unter der Woche



Und vielleicht auch daran, dass die Vereine eben nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Angler pro Gewässer zulassen. Wobei in Bayern die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Gewässefläche ja auch durch die Behörden gedeckelt ist.

Frei zugängliche Gewässer, mit guten, natürlich gewachsenen Fischbeständen und niedrigem Angeldruck sind in D wahrscheinlich extrem rar gesäht.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> "Freie Gewässer" kenne ich dort keine und wenn es sie gäbe, hätte man dort entweder keine Ruhe oder keine Fische.



Wirklich freie Gewässer gibt es zwar nicht, aber an einigen großen Voralpenseen kommt man dem zum Teil schon nahe. Die Jahreskarte für das BW-Bodenseeufer liegt bei 40€, Ufer+Boot kostet 80€. Für das Geld bekommt man im Vergleich zum durchschnittlichen Tageskartengewässer ansehnliche Fischbestände und Angelmöglichkeiten.

Zum Thema Besatzerfolg, am Bodensee läuft zur Zeit ein großer Markierungsversuch zum Anteil der besetzten Felchen am Gesamtbestand, erste Ergebnisse gibt es vielleicht schon dieses Jahr. Ein guter Teil der Angelkartenverkäufe finanziert diesen Besatz.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und vielleicht auch daran, dass die Vereine eben nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Angler pro Gewässer zulassen. Wobei in Bayern die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Gewässefläche ja auch durch die Behörden gedeckelt ist.
> 
> Frei zugängliche Gewässer, mit guten, natürlich gewachsenen Fischbeständen und niedrigem Angeldruck sind in D wahrscheinlich extrem rar gesäht.



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Wobei die Vereine ihre möglichen Erlaubnisscheine nicht bis zur (behördlich verordneten) Obergrenze ausreizen.
Sollte nämlich mal ein Gewässer wegbrechen, weil man z.B. die Pacht nicht mehr verlängert bekommt, hätte man auf einmal mehr Mitglieder als Karten zur Verfügung. Dieses ist zu vermeiden, gäbe nämlich Mord und Totschlag, denn wer will bestimmen, welches Mitglied jetzt keine Karte mehr bekommt|uhoh:.
Aus diesem Grund sind ja auch die meisten Gewässer schwächer befischt als behördlich erlaubt wäre. Dies kommt allerdings wieder der Gesamtsituation an den Gewässern zugute und ist eben auch mit ein Grund, dass unsere Gewässer hier meist schon wirklich gut sind.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wirklich freie Gewässer gibt es zwar nicht, aber an einigen großen Voralpenseen kommt man dem zum Teil schon nahe. Die Jahreskarte für das BW-Bodenseeufer liegt bei 40€, Ufer+Boot kostet 80€. Für das Geld bekommt man im Vergleich zum durchschnittlichen Tageskartengewässer ansehnliche Fischbestände und Angelmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> NaabMäx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ausserdem fördert das dumme Gesetz, das nur noch Anglers Lieblinge besetzt werden und dadurch andere Arten zwangsläufig verschwinden.
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In Naturgewässern sieht das schon wieder anders aus.
> Wobei Habitatverbesserung oft nicht ganz so einfach ist, wegen Querbauten, Restwasser, Fraßdruck etc.
> Zwischen Querbauwerken können ebenso Todholz, Kieseinbringung oder Auflockerung statt finden.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Zum Thema Besatzerfolg, am Bodensee läuft zur Zeit ein großer Markierungsversuch zum Anteil der besetzten Felchen am Gesamtbestand, erste Ergebnisse gibt es vielleicht schon dieses Jahr. Ein guter Teil der Angelkartenverkäufe finanziert diesen Besatz.



Weist du, ob das Projekt Länderübergreifend ist? (Deutschland / Schweiz) Oder ist das sogar nur auf Badenw. begrenzt?
Falls nicht übergreifend, -ob das sonst Sinn macht?


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> fishhawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. Schleien sind Leckerbissen für Waller (vermutlich der stärkste Faktor.
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,



> Wasserqualität und da meine ich nicht Phosphat oder das üblich gemessene. Eher das Zeug, was die Fortpflanzung und die Nahrung auswirkt.



Wegen Fortpflanzung hat man bei uns auch die Wasserqualität in Verdacht, da die Fließgewässer besonders stark unter Schleienschwund leiden. Man mutmaßt dass Rückstände aus geklärten Abwässern oder Einschwemmungen aus der Landwirtschaft beteiligt sein könnten.

Warum vom Besatz so wenig übrig bleibt dürfte mehrere Ursachen haben. Dabei könnte auch der Wels zumindest nicht ganz unbeteiligt sein. Früher wurden dort jedenfalls keine Welse gefangen, mittlerweile fast ebensoviel Wels wie Hecht und fünfmal soviel Wels wie Zander.  Dafür sind die Hechtfänge und Zanderfänge  um ca. 50% rückläufig, Rapfen hab ich lange keine mehr rauben sehen. 

Ob das nun zusammenhängt oder Zufall ist, kann man nicht so einfach beweisen. 

Ein größer Teil der Schleien wird aber vermutlich von irgendwem gefressen werden, denn Abwanderung ist wegen Quervebauungen nicht möglich. Vielleicht beißen die Tincas auch nicht so einfach wie K3 und gehen den Anglern besser aus dem Weg.

Da die großen Kormoranraubzüge hauptsächlich im Winter stattfinden, dürfte das zumindest nicht die Hauptursache für die geringeren Fänge von Frühjahr bis Herbst sein.  

Im Winter dürfte der schwarze Vogel dann den meisten Satzschleien  noch  Rest geben, denn größer als 35 cm wird nur ganz selten gefangen.

Aber wie gesagt, alles nur Mutmaßungen und sicher ein Bündel von Ursachen.



> Und bei Schonzeiten, Schonmaßen, Entnahmefenster bräuchte man hierorts auch erst die Zustimmung der Behörden.
> 
> Reden macht d'Sach aus,



Na ja, ohne Genehmigung gibt es bei uns keinen Stempel auf die Erlaubnisscheine und ohne Stempel keine gültige Angelerlaubnis.

Dass es in der Oberpfalz da etwas entspannter zugeht, glaube ich aber gern.


----------



## Hezaru (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Interessant wie regional unterschiedlich Besatz durchgeführt wird.
Ist aber auch irgendwie klar, es muss sich rechnen. Bei großen Flächen, niedrigen Pachten und wenig Angeldruck kann ich mit Brut  und kleinen Fischen arbeiten, die Fläche und Nahrung ist ja da. Und wenns nicht klappt ist auch wenig Kohle weg. Ist dann eh als Ergänzung oder Lückenfüller wenns in der Natur mal nicht klappt gedacht.
Bei knappen, teuren Gewässern klappt das so nicht. Ein Verein bei uns in der Gegend kann es sich nicht leisten teuer zu Pachten oder Kaufen und dann den natürlichen Ertrag minus Kormoran abzuschöpfen. Nur mit Besatz lohnen sich diese Gewässer.
Der hohe Besatz hat aber auch enorme Auswirkungen und wirkt sich auf Konkurrenzschwache Arten aus oder welche die es extensiver möchten.
Schleie oder Rotaugen (ist glaub ich von Sneep gepostet worden) z.B. 
Aber was sind Besatzerfolge? Ja wir haben Erfolge mit K3 und allem was groß genug ist in der Fangstatistik.
Kleine Fische klappt bei wenig Fischbestand gut.
Die Fließgewässer bei uns sind sehr zerstückelt. Die gleiche Situation wie bei Lajos und fishhawk, ist auch die gleiche Gegend.
Barben wurden die letzten Jahre gut und groß gefangen, keine kleinen, jetzt scheint der Bestand eingebrochen zu sein.
Auch bei Nasen und Rutten kommt nicht so richtig was hoch obwohl besetz wird. Das kann aber viele Ursachen haben von Verbauungen oder fehlenden Laichplätzen oder Kormoranen oder einfach nur ungeeignete Stämme. Oder einfach nur zuviel Konkurrenz durch Besatz oder zu wenig geeignete Nahrung.
Was ist für mich ein Besatzerfolg?
Im Verein haben wir natürlich wirtschaftliche Zwänge.
Ich bin für Besatz im Verein nicht verantwortlich und möchte es auch nie sein. Bei uns ist fast alles künstlich. Ich hab aber ein bischen was versucht.
z.B. mit Rutten. Es hat sich schon herausgestellt das es was bringt Rutten größer zu ziehen und erst dann in den Forellenbach einzusetzen wenn sie zu groß für Forellen sind.
Wir besetzen die Forellen ja nicht ganz so mickrig.
Ich kann jetzt sagen die Fänge gingen nach oben und brechen wieder ein. Eine Vermehrung hat nicht geklappt im Fluss. Kann am Stamm liegen oder an allen möglichen Umwelteinflüsse.
Bernd 2000, 
du hast auf Seite eins geschrieben das man Rutten im Karpfenteich ziehen kann. Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, der Teich sollte schon gut Wasserzufluss haben, dazu Unterstände und nicht zu warm werden. Ist so die Richtung Kühler Karpfenteich aber für Salmoniden reicht es nicht.
Dann hatten wir die letzten Jahre Pelletgefütterte, die brauchen zu lange sich umzugewöhnen.
Ein Besatzerfolg währe für mich eine erfolgreiche Ablaichung der Besatzfische und ein Jungfischaufkommen.
Aber das ganze ist wie ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, Gesetze,Verordnungen,Kormorane, die Mitglieder im Verein, Sabotage usw.
Scheixxe, ich wollte ja nur zwei Sätze schreiben, jetzt ist es doch wieder ein Roman geworden. Sorry|bigeyes


----------



## Hezaru (21. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hi fishhawk,

ich denke du sprichst von den Schleien in der Regnitz oder Rednitz. Wir setzten da keine ein, das passt einfach nicht. Ich denke die Schleie als Grundfisch kommt dem Wels einfach zu oft in die Quere. Aber mit Hecht ist es nicht besser, der hat auch ein großes Maul. Vielleicht sind es aber auch nur die Grundeln die den Schleien alles wegfressen und die Brut fressen oder verhungern lassen. Die Wassertemperatur ist ja eigentlich auch zu kalt, Uferbuchten zugeschüttet. Und ne 35er Schleie ist ja extrem flutschig für alles was Fisch frisst. Beim Karpfen schaut es da schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Wir haben ca. 70 ha Stillgewässer auf 4 unterschiedliche Seentypen verteilt und ca. 25km Flussstrecke mit ca. 30m breite.

Unser Etat beläuft sich auf ca. 2000€/Jahr für Besatzfisch. Dafür zahlen wir viel Geld für die Pacht eines großen Baggersees. 
Wir besetzen überwiegend Farmaale und Schleien. 

Mitglieder fangen sehr schlecht und beklagen sich lautstark.
Schleien werden fast nie gefangen und Aal auch sehr schleppend, vielleicht liegts an den vielen Kormoranen.
Rotaugen und Brassen haben massiv abgenommen, Karpfen nur alte Riesenfische für die Spezialisten. 
Durch die wenigen Rotaugen nur wenige Barsche und Hechte.

Was kann man da machen. Vielleicht bleiben dank der Kormorane nur noch K3 Karpfen im Spätwinter als sinnvolle Besatzmaßnahme über.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Scheixxe, ich wollte ja nur zwei Sätze schreiben, jetzt ist es doch wieder ein Roman geworden. Sorry|bigeyes


 :q Das kenne ich auch.
 Das man Quappen in Karpfenteiche halt kann, stammt halt aus der Fischzucht und deren Versuche Brut zu ziehen.
 Die Jungtiere brauchen es halt nicht so kalt wie man bislang dachte.
 Ich kann da nur beitragen, was ich mit Quappenbrut in der Wohnung erlebte, stammten aus einem erfolgreichen  Ansiedlungsversuch, doof das es aber nicht erfolgreich für Angler war, den gefangen werden Sie dort nicht.
 Die fraß noch als im Sommer die Temperaturen  auf über 30C stieg, selbst der tagelange Ausfall der Belüftung (Urlaub) hat Ihr nicht geschadet.


----------



## feko (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

weiß jemand wie es mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt in den tiefen alpinen Seen aussieht? 
Dort ist ja auch ein natürliches habitat der quappe. 
vg


----------



## peet4president (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

@rheinfischer70
hast du da nicht eine Null vergessen bei den Besatzkosten? Wir haben ungefähr ein zehntel an Stillgewässerfläche zur Verfügung und besetzen deutlich mehr. Der Besatz für Fließgewässer (ca. 7km) kommt dann noch extra dazu und nur dieser bewegt sich ungefähr in dem Bereich eurer Gesamtausgaben.
Die Kormoranproblematik wurde ja schon weiter vorne mal angesprochen. Maßnahmen wären hier Frühjahrsbesatz aber auch evtl. fehlende Strukturen(Laichmöglichkeiten und Versteckmöglichkeiten) in das Gewässer einzubringen. Meiner Meinung nach können gerade die Raubfische nur gefördert werden, indem man den Weißfischen gute Bedingungen liefert und auch gleichzeitig z.B. Unterstände für die Räuber schafft. Wenn man jedes Stöckchen und jeden überhängenden Busch von einem Gewässer entfernt braucht man sich über fehlende Fänge nicht zu beschweren. Und für die motzenden Mitglieder bietet sich, wie du schon sagtest, auch ein K3-Besatz als Bespaßung an evtl. auch im Frühjahr besetzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,

ob der Waller wirklich allein Schuld ist an dem Rückgang der Schleienfänge ist glaube ich nicht. Die Schleie ist nicht gerade einfach zu fangen und viele Friedfischangler gehen halt auf Karpfen los. So ausgesprochene Schleienspezialisten wie früher gibt es nicht mehr viele. Mein Alter Herr war so ein Schleienspezialist, er aß sie aber auch gerne und fing auch regelmäßig gute bis sehr gute Schleien so 45 bis 55 cm, ab und zu auch mal eine bis 60 cm. Gut, das ist lange her und sein Können in dem Zusammenhang erreichte ich nie, da ich nie so richtig ein Friedfischfan war.
Mit dem Waller ist es halt so, der kommt mittlerweile ja fast überall vor, auch in Gewässern, wo er wirklich nicht hineingehört und da kann er schon auch zum Problem werden. Ich denke, dass es in den Wallergewässern von heute vor 40 Jahren zu 90 Prozent keine Waller gab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu den Preisen noch: in Slowenien zahle ich für die Lizenz (Forellen und Äschen) für eine Woche so um die 300 Euro (das ist die Summe, die ich bei uns fürs ganze Jahr bezahle).


 
  Stimmt. Leider... Ich komme aus Slowenien und kann das nur bestätigen. Das gilt aber nur für die Salmonidengewässer. In diesen Gewässern ist auch nur Fliegenfischen mit einer Fliege ohne Wiederhaken erlaubt #q



Einige von diesen Angelrevieren sind nicht mal 20 km von meinem Haus entfernt, aber mehrmals über mein Budget (Tageskarte 60 Euro bzw. 45 C&R). Darum bin ich seit meinem Wiedereinstieg in die Anglerei aufs Spinnfischen umgestiegen, da hier die Preise deutlich niedriger sind.


Gruss,
Hubert


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,



> ich denke du sprichst von den Schleien in der Regnitz oder Rednitz.



Nein, das sind ja eh keine typische Schleiengewässer. Es geht um unsere Wiesenflüsse mit mäßiger Strömung, Altwässern, Seerosen etc. .  Da gab es früher selbsterhaltende Bestände, aber das ist längst vorbei.

Trotz jahrelangem Frühjahrsbesatz mit S4 blieben die Fänge sehr bescheiden, in den Stillgewässern läuft es im Vergleich  besser.

Wird halt wie so oft ein Bündel an Ursachen sein, wobei der explodierende Wallerbestand sicher nicht hilfreich sein dürfte. Der Wels allein ist aber sicherlich nicht schuld.  Ich kenne auch Gewässer, wo die Tincas mit den Schnauzbärten einigermaßen zurecht kommen. Die haben sich dort nämlich auf Boilies und Pellets eingeschossen. Jedes Biotop funktioniert halt anders.

Am Schleienrückgang im mittelfränkischen Main-Donau-Kanal dürfte der Waller z.B. völlig unbeteiligt sein.  Dort wurden Anfang der 80er noch über 3000 Schleien im Jahr gefangen, mittlerweile nur noch 160, obwohl die befischbare Strecke sich verdoppelt hat. 

Welse sind dort aber nach wie vor eher selten.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Bilch schrieb:


> Stimmt. Leider... Ich komme aus Slowenien und kann das nur bestätigen. Das gilt aber nur für die Salmonidengewässer. In diesen Gewässern ist auch nur Fliegenfischen mit einer Fliege ohne Wiederhaken erlaubt #q
> 
> Gruss,
> Hubert



Hallo,

ich fahre ausschließich zum Fliegenfischen nach Slowenien und ich beschwere mich auch nicht über den Preis, da ich weiss, dass vergleichbare Gewässer in Österreich etwa das Doppelte kosten. Das Fischen und die Gegend ist traumhaft.
Aber auch die anderen Gewässer sind, für unsere Verhältnisse, nicht gerade günstig. Gut damit befasse ich mich nicht so, aber am Bleder See z.B. kostet die Tageskarte auf Karpfen 57 Euro und die auf Raubfisch 30 Euro.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



feko schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie es mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt in den tiefen alpinen Seen aussieht?
> Dort ist ja auch ein natürliches habitat der quappe.
> vg



Das kommt auf den See an. In Deutschland sind die meisten Alpenseen wieder im akzeptablen Bereich, aber es gibt auch ein paar Ausnahmen, wie den Ammersee, der in manchen Jahren unter Sauersoffmangel leidet.
Oder den Bodensee, der zu warm ist und sich deshalb nur alle paar Jahre komplett durchmischt.
Die Quappen gehören in der Regel zu den ersten Fischen, die wieder in die Tiefenzone zurückgekehrt sind. Leider sind in in einigen Seen die ursprünglichen Tiefenbewohner ausgestorben, noch nicht zurückgekehrt oder sehr selten, weshalb der Fischbestand dort heute deutlich geringer ist, als er sein könnte.


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das Fischen und die Gegend ist traumhaft.



Das stimmt! 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber auch die anderen Gewässer sind, für unsere Verhältnisse, nicht  gerade günstig. Gut damit befasse ich mich nicht so, aber am Bleder See  z.B. kostet die Tageskarte auf Karpfen 57 Euro und die auf Raubfisch 30  Euro.



 Bled (und Bohinj) sind sowieso total überteuert, auch was das Angeln angeht. In anderen Gebieten sind die Karten viel günstiger, obwohl man für vergleichbare Gewässer in Deutschland und auch Österreich oft noch weniger ausgeben muss.


Gruss, Hubert


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Bilch schrieb:


> Das stimmt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Trotz jahrelangem Frühjahrsbesatz mit S4 blieben die Fänge sehr bescheiden, in den Stillgewässern läuft es im Vergleich besser.


 Anmerkung: als Wir auf Frühjahrsbesatz um schwenkten, war das für meinen Fischzüchter verständlich..
 Aber bei der Schleie hatte er mir abgraten, die solle ich lieber im Herbst besetzen.
 Ich habe nach dem Warum gefragt.
 Die Antwort war die ehrlichste die es gibt: "Keine Ahnung, aber mit Frühjahrsbesatz bei der Schleie hätte er öfter schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht".
 Also habe ich Ihm vertraut, Er ist der Profi und ich denke Vertrauensvoll und Partnerschaftlich sollte man schon zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ein Besatzerfolg währe für mich eine erfolgreiche Ablaichung der Besatzfische und ein Jungfischaufkommen.


Ersma danke, du bist einer der wenigen, die hier überhaupt noch beim eigentlichen Thema sind .
Der oben erwähnte Satz ist übrigens die einzige Legitimation überhaupt Besatz in ein (offenes) Gewässer einzubringen.

Interessant finde ich das hier soviele Bayern über die Kormoranproblematik motzen. Bayern hat die kulanteste Kormoranverordnung überhaupt.
In meiner Ecke hat schätzungsweise jeder dritte oder vierte Angler auch den Jagdschein. Sieht jemand eine Gruppe, wird sofort mobil gemacht.
Wir haben 2018, jeder besitzt ein Handy und manch einer freut sich über die Gelegenheit auch mal die Schrotflinte wieder sinnvoll einsetzen zu können.
Im Übrigen schmecken Kormorane auch ziemlich gut |supergri.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,

wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ist put-and-take auch nicht mein Ding. Aber ohne put würde es in manchen Gewässern kaum noch take geben.



> Ein Besatzerfolg währe für mich eine erfolgreiche Ablaichung der Besatzfische und ein Jungfischaufkommen.



Wenn die Besatzfische nicht aus Wildfischen des betreffenden Gewässers erbrütet wurden, wären wir aber wieder beim Streitpunkt genetische Verwässerung der Wildbestände.  

Und wenn die Wildfische sich nicht mehr richtig fortpflanzen können, wäre es eigentlich seltsam, wenn die Satzfische das besser könnten.

Nach einem Fischsterben oder wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründen bestimmte Jahrgänge gebeutelt hat, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.



> Interessant finde ich das hier soviele Bayern über die Kormoranproblematik motzen. Bayern hat die kulanteste Kormoranverordnung überhaupt.



Um die Verordnung werden uns sicher einige beneiden.

Ist aber auch lokal unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.

Und wenn die Gewässer in besiedelten Gebieten liegen, wird das mit der Vergrämung auch schwer bis unmöglich.  Wird sicher keine Anwohner freuen, wenn es im Garten Kormorane oder Schrotkugeln regnet. 

Von Lajos weiß ich allerdings, dass bei denen ein Jäger unterwegs ist.  Aber selbst wenn der mehrmals täglich schießt, verlagert sich das Problem dann meist dorthin, wo eben weniger oder nichts passiert.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Wie viele Kormorane gibt es jetzt übers Jahr an welchem Gewässer?
Wie viele Otter?
Wie viele Waller?
Wie viele Hechte?
Wieviele Zander?
Wie viele Barsche?
........ Angler
Sonstige Räuber?
Wie viele hat es davon vor 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 150 Jahren gegeben?
Was braucht jeder pro Tag übers Jahr an Kg Futterfisch?
Was bringt das Gewässer von welcher Art/Kg an Eigenproduktivität Status jetzt und nach welchen Maßnahmen.  
Welche Arten/Kg werden gesetzt? 
Welche Arten/Kg werden gefangen.
Was tun wenn man Arten fast nicht mehr fängt? Ebenso wenig besetzen wie man fängt?) Oder Gar nicht setzen, weil ja das Gewässer theoretisch mehr Produziert als Gefangen wird?
Praktisch?

Wie hoch und mit was ist der Abschnitt mit Einleitungen, Einschwemmungen belastet? (Name /Menge / Auswirkung auf Flora und Faune(Fisch, Nahrungskette, Mensch) Heute, vor 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 150 Jahren

Wann gab es wieviel Laichplätze von welcher Laichplatzart im Gewässerabschnitt?

Wann wie viele Einstände? 
Wan wieviel natürliche Ufer?
....Wasserpflanzen (Arten / Menge/ Zeitschiene

Zuordnung zu den Parametern und Einflussgrößen;

Gewässerverbauung:
Hat sich das Ökosystem (zwischen 2 Weheren schon eingependelt (Status jetzt halten) oder schleicht das immer noch? 
Was noch?

Schöne Stammtischgespräche.


mfg
NM


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und wenn die Wildfische sich nicht mehr richtig fortpflanzen können, wäre es eigentlich seltsam, wenn die Satzfische das besser könnten.
> 
> Richtig, deshalb sind erstmal *Strukturverbesserungen *wichtiger.
> 
> ...


Die unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen sind auch richtig. In eurer Ecke oder an den großen Seen im Voralpenland haben sie ihre Rückzugszonen in den Vogelschutzgebieten, wo keine Jagd möglich ist.
*Aber*: Kormorane jagen nicht in den Ortschaften, dafür sind sie zu scheu. Und das sollte auch so bleiben ! 
Deshalb darf man ausserhalb der befriedeten Bezirke nicht nachlassen.
 Die Viecher sind ähnlich lernfähig wie Krähen, das kann man sich zunutze machen. Nur in die Luft schießen bringt wenig, ab und zu muss schon einer aus der Gruppe runterfallen .


----------



## BERND2000 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie viele Kormorane gibt es jetzt übers Jahr an welchem Gewässer?
> Wie viele Otter?
> Wie viele Waller?
> Wie viele Hechte?
> ...


 
 Stimmt, es bringt überhaupt nichts in oder über Details zu gehen.
 Das Interessanteste was ich mitnehme, ist die unterschiedliche Betrachtung der Bewirtschaftung.
 Und auch wie viele glauben das in der Natur viel über sein müsse, was man zur Not ja durch Besatz sicherstellen kann.
 Kann man eben nicht, wenn Regulatoren wie der Kormoran unreguliert, dem entgegenwirken.
 Den Menschen ist gar nicht klar. wie groß die Fischmengen sind welche der Kormoran frisst.
 Sie können sich nicht vorstellen, das die Vögel nun halt einen Ähnlichen Einfluss haben wie der Mensch.


 @Hanjupp-0815
 Das was Du beschreibst ist teilweise ja gar ein weiteres Problem.
 An vielen Gewässern der Fischerei und Fischzucht wird geschossen und vergrämt.
 Der erfahrene Vogel weicht dann dahin aus wo weniger geschossen wird und wenn dort dann nichts mehr ist, muss er Risiken eingehen.
 Die Anzahl ist so hoch, das es keine Rückzugsräume mehr gibt, die ausreichen.
 Wobei es eben wenig freie Fischerei oder Rückzugsräume ohne Fischereirecht gibt, ergo  fast immer Geschädigte vorhanden sind.
 Letztere haben aber eben oft kein Rechte sich zu verteidigen oder Entschädigung zu bekommen, weil Fische halt frei und kein Eigentum sind.
 erschwerend kommt hin zu, wenn es sich um Freizeitangler handelt.
 Denn auch wenn sie bei der Nutzung Fischer sein sollen, betrachtet das Recht sie bei Schadensfällen eben ganz anders und nicht als Geschädigte.
 Letztere können nicht auf hohe Entschädigungszahlen klagen oder sich mit der Waffe verteidigen.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen sind auch richtig. In eurer Ecke oder an den großen Seen im Voralpenland haben sie ihre Rückzugszonen in den Vogelschutzgebieten, wo keine Jagd möglich ist.
> *Aber*: Kormorane jagen nicht in den Ortschaften, dafür sind sie zu scheu. Und das sollte auch so bleiben !
> Deshalb darf man ausserhalb der befriedeten Bezirke nicht nachlassen.
> Die Viecher sind ähnlich lernfähig wie Krähen, das kann man sich zunutze machen. Nur in die Luft schießen bringt wenig, ab und zu muss schon einer aus der Gruppe runterfallen .



Bei uns jagen die mitten in der Gemeinde im Wasserfallbecken oder unter Brücken!


----------



## Bratfischangler (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Oder z. B. auch mitten in Hannover auf dem Maschsee, Ihme, an der A27 in den Gräben direkt neben der Autobahn bei Oberneuland usw.... überall wenn man darauf achtet.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> Kormorane jagen nicht in den Ortschaften, dafür sind sie zu scheu.


Dann schau dir mal die Bilder von den morgendlichen Massenjagden von 200 Kormoranen an der Weißen Elster mitten im Stadtgebiet von Gera an. Dann wirst du diese kühne Behauptung nicht mehr wiederholen.

http://www.fischereiverein-melle.de/kormoran.pdf

Ab Seite 20 gehts richtig zur Sache.

Auch in Franken fallen die Geschwader mitten in den Ortschaften ein, in Nürnberg brüten die sogar im Stadtgebiet.

Also ruhig mal über den eigenen Tellerand hinaussehen, 
manche Dinge unterscheiden sich je nach Region schon deutlich.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Krass, krass...|uhoh:
Diese Bilder von Gera sind ...krass einfach, fällt mir nichts zu ein #d.

Grün regiert, alle zwangsentwaffnet, Pazifismus als Religion ?  Da muß man doch alles falsch gemacht haben was nur möglich ist...
Und das in so einem deckungslosen Gelände. Wenn sowas möglich ist, dann Gute Nacht.

Bei uns kommst du an Kormorane, Graureiher oder Krähen nicht näher als 100m ran, Gott schütze Jagd und Falknerei !

Danke für die Erleuchtung, ich lebe im Paradies .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Was können Vereine jetzt machen, die Gewässer gepachtet und gekauft haben?

Kormorane vergrämen oder abschießen: Nur eingeschränkt möglich, in Ortschaften nahezu unmöglich.

Besatz: 

Rotaugen - werden weggefressen | Brassen - werden weggefressen| Aale  - werden weggefressen | Schleien  - werden weggefressen 


Ganz krass gesehen, bleiben nur -
Karpfen ab K3: Zu groß für den Kormoran, auch wenn welche durch den Kormoran verletzt und getötet werden.

Regenbogenforelle: Werden schnell wieder rausgefangen, so dass der Kormoran weniger als der Angler bekommt.

Waller: Kommen irgendwie klar.


Das kanns doch nicht sein. Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Schlimmer als der Kormoran wird der Otter......
Österreich,Bayerischer Wald und Oberpfalz können darüber Erzählen....


----------



## MarkusZ (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Kormoran, Silberreiher, Gänsesäger,  Otter, Klimawandel, ideologisch gepolte Politiker usw. =  irgendwann hat sich das dann mit Besatzfischen eh erledigt, weil sie keiner mehr produzieren kann oder will oder besetzen darf.

Aber auch hier werden die Auswirkungen lokal unerschiedlich stark ausfallen, ganz verschont wird wohl keiner werden.

@Gü.a.Pa.

Dass die Teichwirte im Aischgrund nicht gerade optimitisch in die Zukunft schauen, kann ich verstehen. Da bekommt der alte Satz "Die Gefahr lauert im Osten" ne ganz andere Bedeutung.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass der Söder im Oktober nicht mit den Grünen koalieren muss, sonst könnte sich der Abwärtstrend noch beschleunigen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was können Vereine jetzt machen, die Gewässer gepachtet und gekauft haben?


Auf Schadensersatz klagen, mehr Bilder von solchen Gemetzeln in die Öffentlichkeit bringen, vorrechnen was Angler/Fischer für den Erhalt von bedrohten Arten investieren.

Mich wundert vor allem das in so ausgeräumten Landschaften und kanalisierten Flüssen überhaupt noch Fische als Nahrungsgrundlage für Kormorane leben. An Gewässer gehören Bäume. Da können Habicht und Uhu aufbaumen und die Luftabwehr unterstützen.

Reines Put&Take wie hier immer wieder erwähnt, wäre für mich völlig unakzeptabel. Das hat mit Angeln wenig zu tun, ist reine Geldverschwendung und der letzte Nagel in den Sarg.

btw. wo man wegen fehlender Deckung nicht nah genug ran kommt, empfehle ich 222. oder 223. rem. schön gestreckte Flugbahn, einfach zu schießen, billig und auch auf 100m tödlich.
Für Ortsbereiche/befriedete Bezirke könnte man ziemlich sicher auch Sondergenehmigungen für Vergrämung per Falkner bekommen. Das wird wahrscheinlich nur kurzzeitigen Erfolg haben, ist aber dafür relativ unproblematisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auf Schadensersatz klagen, mehr Bilder von solchen Gemetzeln in die Öffentlichkeit bringen, vorrechnen was Angler/Fischer für den Erhalt von bedrohten Arten investieren.
> 
> Mich wundert vor allem das in so ausgeräumten Landschaften und kanalisierten Flüssen überhaupt noch Fische als Nahrungsgrundlage für Kormorane leben. An Gewässer gehören Bäume. Da können Habicht und Uhu aufbaumen und die Luftabwehr unterstützen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung wie Du auf Schadensersatz machen willst, wenn man nur die Fischereirechte besitzt.
Die ungefangenen aber gefressenen Fische gehören einem ja nicht.
Ähnlich wie bei Fischsterben hat man da denn ein Problem, da es kein Eigentum ist und auch der Nutzungsausfall eher nur für die Fischerei durchsetzbar ist.
Selbs wenn man einen Schaden hat, fehlt ja noch der Schuldige, der für den Schaden aufkommen muss.
Man stelle sich einmal vor ein Angelverein (Nutzungsausfall) und das Land (als Eigentümer freier Fische) verklagen Deutschland (Schuldig Kormorane nicht zu regeln) auf Schadensersatz.
 Deutschland beruft sich dann auf die E.U und das Tierschutz (Schwachsinn, selbst wenn man siegen könnte weil es den Fischen nicht hilft, sondern den Eigentümern)

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, darf man Wirbeltiere nur begründet töten und sollte sie dann auch essen.
Die meisten Jäger werden Kormorane nicht essen wollen, denn sie sind hoch belastet.
Mag sein das einige das zum Spaß tun würden, aber die meisten haben darauf keine Lust.
Andere wurden sogar Jäger um sich die Biester zu erwehren, denn jeder Abschuss ist für sie ein Gewinn um Ihre Existenz zu verteidigen.
 (Was sagte mir mal ein Fischzüchter?
 Er würde sich nicht wundern wenn da mal jemand durchdreht und einen der Verantwortlichen...
 So groß ist die Wut und das Unverständnis, was dort vorherrscht)

Du hast weiter oben verwundert darüber geschrieben das es in Süddeutschland zwar Abwehrmöglichkeiten gäbe aber trotzdem so viele dort jammern.
Dort wird halt mehr und anders besetzt, aber der Kormoran ist dort ja auch gar nicht so häufig.
Eine böse Behauptung von Mir...
Na ja, dort gibt es noch Äschen und bei Besatzfischen spiegelt der Preis ja auch den Aufwand für die Erzeugung.
Im Süden werden nicht nur mehr Arten angeboten sondern oft auch günstiger.

Besatz zur Ansiedlung ist also der einzig richtige, sagst Du. Viele Bewirtschfter werden das anders sehen.
Denn sie Bewirtschaften eher auf Ertrag wie in der Teichwirtschaft oder sind zu P&T übergegangen.
Ich liege da viel dichter bei Dier als du denkst.
 Das ist auch meine Idealvorstellung, der beste Besatz ist der, welcher nicht nötig ist.
Aber Gewässerverbesserungen sind nur schwer zu erreichen, und gerade wenn man Naturnah bewirtschaften will ist man nun der Dumme.
Nehmen wir einmal an über den Winter fressen 2 Kormorane je Ha, dann sind das um 80Kg, über denn Rest des Jahres kommen dann noch mal 20 Kg zusammen.
Dann sind das schon mal 100 Kg Fisch je Ha, das muss also schon ein recht produktives Gewässer sein. Natürlich bevorzugt der Vogel fette Arten die so doof sind sich am Tag zu zeigen...
Klar das beliebte Angelfische als Besatzfische da besonders betroffen sind, vor allem wenn sie als Haustiere erst noch lernen müssen.
Hungernde Menschen unterscheiden im Übrigen auch nicht, welchen Fisch sie essen, aber wenn genug da ist wählen sie halt nach Schmackhaftigkeit aus.
Ergo wird auch der Vögel energiereiche Wanderfische bevorzugen oder welche die sich Winterspeck anfressen.
Die Anzahl der Gräten aber dürfte Ihm egal sein.

Also profitieren vom Vogel auch Kleinfischarten, nächtlich oder versteckt lebende Arten.
Nun der beliebte grätenarme Zander, wird dem Vogel vermutlich weniger gefallen, wie Nase, Zährte oder eine Barbe.
Für einen fetten Aal aber wird er wohl auch einmal mehr Aufwand treiben, als für einen mageren Zander nötig wäre.

Nun die Zährte ist bei mir verschwunden, die wenigen Aale sind längst nur noch nachtaktiv, und der Besatz mit Meerforellenbrut bringt auch immer weniger.
Nachtaktive Fische wie Wels, Quappe oder Kleinfischarten haben aber deutlich zugenommen.

 Hin und wieder  zieht hier auch mal ein Otter durch, aber anders als beim Kormi, hat der Feinde,.. die Autos.
 Mag sein das der dort wo reichlich Fisch sein muss, zum Problem wird.
 Hier aber muss er nun viel wandern um satt zu werden, denn so viel Fisch ist auch für Ihn nicht mehr da.
 Es sind ja nicht nur Mensch oder die Fische die Leidtragenden, es betrifft halt Alle wenn so massiv in Nahrungsnetze eingegriffen wird.

 Es gibt Gewinner und viele Verlierer, vor allem unter den Arten die schon vorher Probleme hatten.
 Wenn man den Kormoran nicht regulieren mag, wird Fischbesatz schnell zum Austausch der Wild-Bestände durch Besatzfische.
 Querbauten werden dann zu Fischfallen und Futterplätze.
 Wiederansiedlung und Erhaltungsprogramme unnötig teuer und wohl auch oft sinnlos.
 Beim Artenschutz sollte man dann einige Arten mehr aus der Nutzung nehmen.

 Die Grundeln umgekehrt hatten es nun leichter, Lebensraum war ja oft frei und die Angler helfen die Fressfeinde kurz zu halten, seit Kunstköderangeln auf Speisefische den guten Angler ausmacht.


 Ich bin in zwei Vereinen beide besetzen eher gering. (Einige würden sagen fast gar nichts)
 In dem einen ist man stolz wenn da mal ein Otter in die Fotofalle ging im anderen erfreuten sich die Angler über 2 Seehunde.
 Aber wenn dort zu Fischwanderungen teilweise Hunderte Kormorane täglich unterhalb der Fischtreppe jagen ist das kein Spaß mehr.
 So wie es eben nicht lustig ist, wenn man auf den eingebrachten Kiesbänken im aufwendig renaturirten Bach kaum noch eine Jungforelle vorfindet.
 Solche Wiederansiedlungsprojekte liefen schon mal besser.
 Aber gut, die verbuteten Weißfischvorkommen die gibt es heute nur noch ganz selten.
 Da ist oft soviel Platz freigefressen das nun öfter auch konkurenz-schwache Karpfenbrut überlebt wo einst selbst Brachsen kaum Handgröße erreichten.





.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,



> Sondergenehmigungen für Vergrämung per Falkner bekommen



Wenn die verfügbar und auch bereit sind, sicher besser als nur zuzuschauen. Und als Kulturerbe-Zunft sicher auch öffentlich verträglicher als ballernde Jäger/Fischer.

Aber leider wahrscheinlich keine flächendeckende Dauerlösung.

Vielleicht helfen ja die Waschbären, den Zuwachs etwas einzudämmen.



> Reines Put&Take wie hier immer wieder erwähnt, wäre für mich völlig unakzeptabel.



Für mich persönlich wie bereits erwähnt zwar auch nicht, ich kann die Leute aber schon verstehen, die wenigstens von Frühjahr bis Herbst ein paar Satzfische fangen wollen.  

Mir hat übrigens mal ein Vogelschützer erzählt, wir seien selber schuld, denn fischreiche Gewässer wären eben unnatürlich und würden die Vögel eben magisch anziehen. Fischarme Gewässer seien der normale Naturzustand und der Mensch passe da als zusätzlicher Prädator gar nicht rein.

Zum Glück sieht echte Natur in Kanada, Skandinavien, Sibirien ganz anders aus, vor allem was die Äschen angeht. Nützt uns in D aber herzlich wenig, weil diese Meinung kein Einzelfall ist.

Äschen und Schleien waren schon immer  meine Lieblingsfische.
Mit ersteren ist es leider für mich zumindest in D vorbei, bei den Schleien habe ich noch einige wenige Gewässer in petto wo es noch klappt. Da nehme ich dann auch mal 100 -150 km Anfahrt in Kauf.

Wäre ich der Karpfen-, Waller oder Barschszene, ginge mir die ganze Diskussion am Allerwertesten vorbei, die sind bei uns zufrieden wie nie.

Übrigens hat schon Hildegard von Bingen geschrieben, dass der Kormoran nicht als menschliche Nahrung taugt. Was ich gehört habe, ist der teilweise so stark mit Schadstoffen belastet, dass er in den Sondermüll gehörte.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,



> Na ja, dort gibt es noch Äschen,



Kommt drauf an wo.

Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer ist der Bestand im Vergleich zu Anfang der 90er Jahre um 99,7% eingebrochen. Also quasi äschenfreies Gewässer.

Der LFV Bayern hat von mehrjährigen Kontrollbefischungen in  zwei angrenzenden Isarstrecken geschrieben. In der Strecke wo nicht vergrämt werden durfte, waren auch keine Äschen mehr nachweisbar und auch sonst überhaupt nur 6 Fische auf 100m.

Also überall im Süden ist es auch nicht so paradisisch wie bei Hanjupp.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

nanana Bernd2000, genauer lesen wäre vllt. angesagt.
rheinfischer70 schrieb "gepachtet oder gekauft".

Desweiteren ist es selbst bei fahrlässig beigeführten Fischsterben möglich Schadensersatz zu bekommen. Ebenso sind Firmen die Gewässer baulich so stark verändern, das es dem Fischbestand "nachhaltig schadet", zu Ersatz verpfichtet. Das betrifft vor allem Kraftwerksbetreiber. Aber das nur am Rande. Es ist halt immer die Frage was man am Ende durchsetzen kann, da braucht es meist einen langen Atem.

Fakt ist, Fische die Person x gekauft hat, gehören ihm, sind sein Eigentum ! Das verhält sich nicht anders wie z.B. bei Haustieren, die von Wölfen gerissen werden. Da gibt es ja auch Entschädigungsregelungen. 
Klar, auch der Schäfer, dessen Schaf gerissen wird, ist am Ende immer der Beschi...ne weil er max. den Zeitwert ersetzt bekommt, und nicht die zerissenen Zäune, Kadaverentsorgung, das Einfangen der restlichen Tiere usw.  Aber es wird damit anerkannt, daß ihm sein *Eigentum* von einem wilden Tier genommen wurde.
Also warum sollten Fischzüchter oder Vereine deren Aufzuchtteich leer geräumt wurde nicht auch klagen können ?

Es ist alles eine Frage des Wollens. Jede Aktivität die, die Situation verbessern könnte ist besser als sich im AB die Augen raus zu heulen .
Übrigens, die angeführten Städte Gera und Nürnberg sind gar nich mal so weit weg von hier. Schon sonderbar das der Kormoran bei uns kein Thema ist. Irgendwas müssen wir dann doch richtig gemacht haben.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



> Also warum sollten Fischzüchter oder Vereine deren Aufzuchtteich leer geräumt wurde nicht auch klagen können ?



Im Aufzuchtteich (geschlossenes Gewässer) sind die Fische tatsächlich Eigentum. Sobald in nicht geschlossene Gewässer gesetzt, wären sie herrenlos.

Frage ist nur, wen man nun auf Schadenersatz verklagen kann, die Kormorane sicherlich nicht. Da müsste schon ein Mensch oder eine juristische Person als Schädiger ermittelt werden.

Auch bei Wolfsrissen gibt es ja keinen Schadenersatz, nur Entschädigungen aus dem Fond. Wenn der mal leer ist schauen die nächsten Betroffenen in die Röhre.



> Übrigens, die angeführten Städte Gera und Nürnberg sind gar nicht mal so weit weg von hier. Schon sonderbar das der Kormoran bei uns kein Thema ist. Irgendwas müssen wir dann doch richtig gemacht haben.



Könnte z.B. sein, dass ihr nicht nahe genug an der fränkischen, oberpfälzer und thüringer Teichwirtschaft liegt.

Und natürlich daran, dass bei euch fast jeder irgendwo ne Knarre stehen hat,  die Politiker und die Bevölkerung ggf. etwas wohlwollender sind und ihr die Sache selber in die Hand nehmt.

Aber das Beispiel Isar zeigt doch, dass auch weiter im Süden durchaus nicht überall heile Welt ist.


----------



## Hezaru (23. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hier hat sich mal wieder ein toller und lesenswerter Trööt entwickelt. Das gefällt mir am AB schon sehr.#6
Ich kann jetzt nicht auf alles eingehen.
Die PDF vom Geracher Wehr hab ich hier schon gesehen, jetzt mal wieder bin ich doch frisch beeindruckt.
Das hat mir neu ins Gedächtnis gerufen was Bernd zu Staustufen als Fischfallen geschrieben hat. Gera war schon ein Extremfall, woanders läuft es halt in kleinerem Maßstab ab aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Wenn da noch Fischotter dazukommt ist das Kreuzfeuer für Fische. Wobei ich beim Otter doch sehr auf den Verkehr bei uns hoffe.
Aber den Nahrungsbedarf eines Kormorans einem Angler klarzumachen  ist schon keine leichte Aufgabe. Wer sich nicht damit befasst kann das kaum glauben.
Wenn es die meisten Angler schon nicht Kapieren kann man sich ja grob ausmahlen wie das bei Politikern (die immer eine Hochrechnung ihrer Aussage im Bezug ihres nächsten Wahlergebnisses im Hinterkopf haben müssen) oder bei Naturschutzexperten" für eine Aufgabe ist.
"Naturschutzexperte ist heutzutage jeder der mindestens 3Stunden Naturschutz gegoogelt hat.
Natürlich weichen wir hier immer wieder leicht vom Thema ab aber irgendwie gehört es ja doch dazu und hat Einfluss.
Sehr interessant finde ich hier auch die ganzen Regionalen Unterschiede.


----------



## Hezaru (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Wir haben einen kleinen Forellenbach mit so 0,5m3 pro Sek. der durch eine Stadt geht. Früher wollte niemand in der Stadt fischen, jeder nur auf der grünen Wiese. Jetzt ist dieses Stadtstück unser Juwel geworden. Beim E-Fischen wurde ein hoher Kleinfischbestand (Gründlinge, Hasel etz.) festgestellt, Bafo ebenfalls. Kormo  und Reiher gehen da nicht rein, auserhalb ist  wieder wenig Fisch. 
Auch wenn wir an diesem Bach überall Bafo setzen, am Ende bleiben sie nur da stehen wo ausreichend Unterstände und Futter vorhanden ist. Unterhalb ist wieder Fischreiherstrecke und damit lehr nach dem Winter.


----------



## Hezaru (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Nochmal zurück zu Thema Besatzerfolge.
Wir haben (verein) einen Sandbaggersee mit bis 15m Tiefe.
Hat gut Zander gebracht auch durch Besatz. Die Hechte haben sich da wenig durchgesetzt.
Aber wir haben jetzt eine neue Situation. Der Biber hat den Auslauf zugestopft, der Wasserstand wurde höher und das Wasser staut jetzt in den Schilfgürtel rein der vor zwei Jahren noch Trocken stand.
Seit zwei Jahren setzen wir da nur noch ein bischen Hecht- und Zanderbrut falls mal was ausfällt.
Mit dem Wasserstau in den Schilfgürtel explodieren jetzt auch die Hechte und vielleicht sollte man der Natur auch einfach mal seinen Lauf lassen.
Wir sind eh nicht schlau genug das alles zu erfassen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Hallo,

in neu geschaffenen Baggerseen wird ja i.d.R. erst durch Besatz ein Fischbestand aufgebaut. Autochthone Wildfische gibt es da selten.

Und die Baggerseen ändern mit der Zeit auch ihren Charakter, vor allem wenn nichts mehr abgebaut wird. Ich denke, ihr tut das richtige, wenn ihr auf die veränderten Umweltbedingungen entsprechend reagiert. 

Bei einem Baggersee, den ich befische, ist es umgekehrt gelaufen. Wasserspiegel geht zurück, die Schilfgürtel sind trocken gefallen. 
Wir haben jetzt selbst gebastelte Laichhilfen eingebracht.

Dass dier Sache mit der Kormoranvergrämung auch nicht überall so einfach funktioniert kann man u.a. auch bei den Clips von Beauty Carps sehen.  Der ist zwar auch ständig mit der Knarre unterwegs, aber darf halt nicht überall vergrämen und kann auch nicht gleichzeitig an mehreren Orten sein.

 Verweiflung nach dem Abfischen


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> nanana Bernd2000, genauer lesen wäre vllt. angesagt.
> rheinfischer70 schrieb "gepachtet oder gekauft".
> 
> Desweiteren ist es selbst bei fahrlässig beigeführten Fischsterben möglich Schadensersatz zu bekommen. Ebenso sind Firmen die Gewässer baulich so stark verändern, das es dem Fischbestand "nachhaltig schadet", zu Ersatz verpfichtet. Das betrifft vor allem Kraftwerksbetreiber. Aber das nur am Rande. Es ist halt immer die Frage was man am Ende durchsetzen kann, da braucht es meist einen langen Atem.
> ...


 
 Hast Du es verstanden was "fishawk" Dier geantwortet hat?

 Wenn man Fische aussetzt in ein öffentliches Gewässer verliert man die Eigentumsrechte an Ihnen.
 Das Fischereirecht ist auch kein Eigentumsrecht an sich, sondern das Recht sich Fische anzueignen.
 Nur in der Fischzucht sind die Fische Eigentum, ähnlich gilt es für Gartenteiche oder weitere definierte Gewässer.

 Es ist eben nicht der Inhaber der Fischereirechte dem die freien Fische gehören, auch wenn viele das denken.
 Das macht ja auch den Unterschied Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei aus.

 Aber ganz wichtig, die Zahlung von Entschädigungen hilft nicht den Fischen sondern beruhigt die Menschen.
 Teilweise wirkte es wie Schmiergeld, um weiter ohne Verurteilung Fischbestände zu schädigen.
 Mit Entschädigungen umgeht man die Probleme zu lösen oder zu vermeiden.
 Man entschädigt also die Fischer, wenn Ihre Zielfischarten geschädigt werden, das hat lange Tradition zum Beispiel bei Querverbauung.
 Denn wo kein Kläger ist, ist auch kein Richter.
 Die Länder und Ihre Beamte sollten sich für Fischbestände einsetzen, was in der Praxis aber nicht wirklich funktionierte.
 Denn ein Rechtswesen braucht Jemanden der es einfordert, wo kein Kläger ist, wird der Begriff "Freie Fische" zu Vogelfrei.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hast Du es verstanden was "fishawk" Dier geantwortet hat?
> 
> Wenn man Fische aussetzt in ein öffentliches Gewässer verliert man die Eigentumsrechte an Ihnen.
> Das Fischereirecht ist auch kein Eigentumsrecht an sich, sondern das Recht sich Fische anzueignen.


Lieber Bernd2000,
mir muss sicher niemand erklären wann wilde Tiere als "herrenlos" gelten .
Eigentlich war es ein guter Thread und ich wollte mithelfen Lösungsansätze zu finden. Aber nun wirds Zeit mich hier auszuklinken.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Da hier einige Gewässerwarte posten, interessiert mich, wie bei euch die Entscheidungsfindung über Besatzmaßnahmen stattfinden:
*Entscheidet der GW mit dem Vorsitzenden alleine was geschieht oder werden Entscheidungsalternativen mit vertretbaren Mitgliederwünschen ausgearbeitet und in der Hauptversammlung diskutiert und abgestimmt?*

Das demokratische Abstimmungen alleine über Besatz nicht gehen, da ökologische Belange berücksichtigt werden leuchtet ein. Allerdings gibt es eigentlich immer legale und sinnvolle Alternative bzw. nicht nur die eine Lösung. 

Ich finde immer noch, dass es nicht sein darf, dass die persönlichen Befindlichkeiten einer Person über den ganzen Verein bestimmen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich finde immer noch, dass es nicht sein darf, dass die persönlichen Befindlichkeiten einer Person über den ganzen Verein bestimmen.



Hallo,

eine Person allein bestimmt das nicht (zumindest nicht bei uns).
Aber der 1. Gewässerwart hat schon ein gewichtiges Wort mitzureden. In der Hauptversammlung wird da nicht darüber diskutiert oder abgestimmt, aber die Besatzzahlen der einzelnen Gewässer werden bekanntgegeben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (24. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Keine Ahnung, aber ich könnt mir das so vorstellen.

Geschlossenes Gewässer: (Wald/ Moorsee, Kießgrube, usw.)
Es wird die Fangliste, die Eignung des Gewässers, das Budget, und die Vorlieben berücksichtigt. Anhand dessen wird von der Vorstandschaft oder Einzelperson ein Vorschlag/ Vorschläge erarbeitet, der/die in einer Vorstandssitzung abgestimmt wird/werden.
Dazu wird noch die Verfügbarkeit eine Rolle spielen.

In einem Fließgewässer könnt ich mir vorstellen, das die Fischreibehörde anhand der Eigenproduktivität und der Fanglisten einen Besatz empfiehlt und die Kartenmenge definiert. 
Ob diese Empfehlung auch über die Menge, Größenzusammensetzungen und Arten beinhaltet, weis ich nicht. 
Ob Fangsollabweichungen / Probleme mit Arten und Zusammensetzungen Behördlich und dem Bewirtschafter Analysiert werden?

Oder es wird nur die Menge vorgeschlagen und der Bewirtschafter entscheidet von was, wieviel.
Oder der Bewirtschafter macht was er für richtig hält.

Möglichkeit: ein Elektrofischen (alle paar Jahre) heranzuziehen, um die Größenzusammensetzung und Artenvielfalt zu ermitteln, und entsprechend zu setzen.
Ob Elektrofischen für jedes Gewässer taugt? 

- In seltenen Fällen Programme wie z.B. Nase, Barbe, Huchen, Sterlet, Stör, Lachs, Maifisch, usw.. 
Hierzu bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das solche Sonderbesatzprogramme nur dann nachhaltig sind, wenn Biotopsprogramme vorne weg, oder einhergehen.  


Wichtig ist nur, das das Gewässer mit definiert wird, damit man vom selben Spricht.

Fristgerechte Anträge sollten bei der Jahresversammlung besprochen und geg. abgestimmt werden. 
Man darf sich nur nicht wundern, wenn dann an einem selber Arbeit hängen bleibt.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Lieber Bernd2000,
> mir muss sicher niemand erklären wann wilde Tiere als "herrenlos" gelten .
> Eigentlich war es ein guter Thread und ich wollte mithelfen Lösungsansätze zu finden. Aber nun wirds Zeit mich hier auszuklinken.



 Eigentlich wollte ich hier ein Thema eröffnen, wo es um erfolgreichen Besatz geht, um Anderen mögliche Beispiele zu geben.
 Das hat sich nun ganz anders entwickelt und geht eher um Besatzbetrachtungen was denn richtiger Besatz sei und warum.
 Schwierig alles auf einmal zu diskutieren und das auch noch Länderübergreifend und unterschiedlichen Gesichtspunkten.
 Gut ich habe mitgemacht...weil Jede Diskussion ja Anderen auch etwas bringt.
 Aber eigentlich ist es so umfangreich und unterschiedlich das man es nicht diskutieren braucht, weil es keine Gemeinsame richtige Antwort geben wird.
 Was erfolgreicher Besatz ist, unterliegt der Betrachtung des Einzelnen und der rechtlichen Vorgabe der einzelnen Länder.
 Besser wäre es also gewesen es weniger zu diskutieren, sondern eigene Erfolge dar zu stellen und Ihre Hintergründe, denn nur der Betrachter kann entscheiden ob das etwas ist was Ihm als Besatzerfolg  nachahnungswert erscheint.
 Die Diskussionen bringen wenig, Diskussionen mit Mir bringen gar noch weniger, denn ich habe die Motivation nach dem Motte "Nichts geht mehr" nach über 30 Jahren verloren.
 Mag sein das Du da noch motivierter bist, vor einiger Zeit hätte ich Dier sehr ähnlich geklungen.
 Besser also Du machst weiter und ich ziehe mich aus der Diskussion zurück.
 Ich gebe Der in vielen Punkten recht, das es so sein sollte, aber erlebte zu oft die Praxis und den Hintergrund dahinter.

 In der Praxis  sieht vieles eben anders aus.
 Ich weiß nicht wie viel Praxis Du hast, ich weiß nur das ich von der Praxis die Schnauze voll habe.
 Ich will die Verantwortung nicht mehr haben und habe sie nun auch nicht mehr.
 Das war ein langer Prozess, über fast 4 Jahrzehnte.
 Heute betrachte ich die Dinge halt anders und oft auch verbittert mit anderen Augen.
 Da ich das ja nie gelehrt bekommen habe und es sich auch nur aus der Praxis und Interesse ableitet, vielleicht auch nüchterner als junge Fachkräfte im Berufsleben.
 Letztere werden nicht für Ihr Interesse bezahlt, sondern für Ihr nachgewiesenem Wissen und sie arbeiten nicht für Fische sondern im Auftrag Ihrer Vorgesetzten.
 Das muss kein Wiederspruch sein, kann es aber werden.
 Fachkräfte werden eben auch eingesetzt um Politische Vorgaben zu vertreten und zu verteidigen.

 In der Praxis schaut es dann so aus, das Probleme sicher erfasst und gesehen werden, aber die Politik und der Staat natürlich unschuldig sind.
 In der Praxis, ist die Kormoranproblematik, ein Hammerproblem, so wie auch die Staatlichen Querbauwerke der Gewässerausbau, die Tierschutzauslegungen oder das Rechtssystem der Freien Fische und den Endschädigungen.
 Die Nebensächlichkeiten geht man an, aber die Grundsätzlichen Probleme will man nicht lösen.
 Jedes Querbauwerk in Deutschland wurde genehmigt und oft sogar von einer staatlichen Stelle errichtet.
 Gebt also nicht der Wasserkraft die schuld, wenn da Fischwege fehlen, Wanderfischarten verschwanden oder Kormorane nun die Fische fressen, die der Staat schützen wollte.
 Deutschland hat es halt nicht so mit dem Naturschutz, es endschädigt halt nur Geschädigte, wenn sie den klagen.
 Letzteres kann man halt mit außergerichtlichen Einigungen umgehen, dann gibt es auch keine Verurteilung.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber ich könnt mir das so vorstellen.
> 
> Geschlossenes Gewässer: (Wald/ Moorsee, Kießgrube, usw.)
> Es wird die Fangliste, die Eignung des Gewässers, das Budget, und die Vorlieben berücksichtigt. Anhand dessen wird von der Vorstandschaft oder Einzelperson ein Vorschlag/ Vorschläge erarbeitet, der/die in einer Vorstandssitzung abgestimmt wird/werden.
> ...



Hört sich richtig an.
Hat aber eine Schwachstelle.
Du setzt ein unglaublich hohes Interesse und Wissen der Mitglieder also der Anger voraus, die dann ja alle das Wissen eines G.Ws haben sollten.
Das ist schon sehr Speziell und braucht einige Jahre Erfahrung, also mehr als selbst ein Ausbilder der Angellehrgänge benötigt, die viele ja schon als zu umfangreich ablehnen.
In der Praxis sollte also Vertrauen zu Ihm ausreichen.
Will sagen die J.H.V ist ungeeignet Besatz zu diskutieren und ein G.W ist auch nicht der Jenige der Besatzbeschlüsse der J.H.V umsetzt, sondern dort maximal vorträgt und bewilligt bekommt.
In Kleinstvereinen mag das anders sein, aber in Großvereinen gibt es mehr Postenträger die zu Wort kommen müssen als in Kleinstvereinen Mitglieder.
Da ist es eine Vertrauensstellung, in der J.H.V hat auch der 1.G.W nur wenig Zeit die Dinge vorzutragen.
 Hintergründe, Zahlen, Überlegungen oder gar Diskussionen, würde da schnell den Rahmen sprengen wenn man da ins Detail geht.
 Die Teilnehmer wären teilweise begeistert, aber viele würden nie wieder kommen, weil eine solche J.H.V viele Stunden oder Tage dauern würde. 
 Dort kommen sie hin, um zu erfahren ob in Ihrem Sinne gearbeitet wurde.
 Entweder sie entlasten und bestätigen Dich... oder sie sollen eingreifen.
 Sie wollen keine langen Diskussionen, sondern erfahren das alles läuft.
 Man vergibt halt Aufgaben an Andere von denen man annimmt das sie es besser können wie man selbst, oder wenn man selbst keine Lust hat es zu machen.
 Ersteres ist gut, die zweiten können nerven, wenn sie dann noch Vorgaben machen, oder Diskussionen suchen. 


Will sagen man sollte schon im Vorfeld Diskussionen suchen oder eben Vertrauen gewinnen und natürlich rechtlich auch alles richtig machen. 
Es ist sicher nicht falsch als G.W die Fischereilehrgänge selbst zu halten und auch begeisterter Angler zu sein.
Dort kann man Vertrauen gewinnen und überzeugen...oder verlieren..|supergri.
Vertrauen zu besitzen ist die Grundlage mit der man arbeiten, leichter arbeiten kann.
In meinem B.Land ist der ausgebildete G.W einem Angelverein vorgeschrieben, alle Anderen Posten kann jeder machen.
Da sollte sich der G.W also auch nicht Vorgaben machen oder reinreden lassen, oder eben niederlegen wenn Er es nicht mittragen mag.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Der GW ist gut ausgebildet. Aber auch unter den GW gibts gewaltige Meinungsunterschiede und oft tauchen auch private Vorlieben auf. 
Der eine mag Karpfen, der andere Waller und wieder ein anderer ist eher Schleien und Salmoidenfan.
Aber wichtiger als die eigenen Belange müssen doch die Vereinsbelange sein.
Zumindest der GW sollte, wenn in der Hauptversammlung keine Zeit bleibt, einen Extratermin zur Klärung der Besatztaktik einberufen und diese dann für die Fragen der interessierten Mitglieder zur Verfügung stehen und auch Alternativen diskutieren.

Es gibt sicher nicht nur den einen richtigen Weg.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Bei uns haben die Gewässerwarte eigene Sitzungen in denen die Besatzpläne, immer für mehrere Jahre, beschlossen werden. Das wird dann überprüft und fortgeführt oder erklärt, warum geändert werden muss. 
Der Besatz wird in der Regel nicht auf der MV  diskutiert.
So lange da nichts schief läuft wird auch nichts geändert.

Was soll der Unfug, jedes jahr ein anderer Besatzplan. ;+


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Bei uns haben die Gewässerwarte eigene Sitzungen in denen die Besatzpläne, immer für mehrere Jahre, beschlossen werden. Das wird dann überprüft und fortgeführt oder erklärt, warum geändert werden muss.
> Der Besatz wird in der Regel nicht auf der MV  diskutiert.
> So lange da nichts schief läuft wird auch nichts geändert.
> 
> Was soll der Unfug, jedes jahr ein anderer Besatzplan. ;+



Erst mal ist doch grundsätzlich zwischen Gewässern mit Hegepflicht und Gewässern ohne Hegepflicht zu unterscheiden.

Für Gewässer ohne Hegepflicht haben die Mitglieder natürlich ein Mitspracherecht, was und wie besetzt wird. Da spielen dann weniger hoch wissenschaftliche Besatzstrategien eine Rolle, sondern wieviel Karpfenbesatz ein 10ha-Weiher ohne Zufütterung verträgt, ob und wo man Waller drin haben will, weil dann die Schleienbestände platt sind usw. Und das diskutieren wir in meinem Verein bei Bedarf auch durchaus in der Mitgliederversammlung.

Bei Gewässern mit Hegepflicht sieht das natürlich anders aus. Aber auch da muss man keine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Ich denke, in den meisten Vereinen läuft es wie bei uns.
Die Mitglieder werden beiläufig über den Besatz informiert und das wars.
Nachfragen oder Alternativvorschläge werden als Ehrabschneidend behandelt.
Wenn selbst der gesamte Vorstand nicht weiß, was der GW überhaupt vorhat, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht ok.

Zu den gut ausgebildeten GWs: Es gibt immer noch viele, die Hechte trotz Reproduktion besetzen, welche, die seit Jahren Unsummen für erfolglosen Zanderbesatz ausgeben ..... Ist halt eine schwierige Materie, aber


----------



## Hezaru (25. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Zum Thema Gewässer oder Besatzwart. Da braucht man schon ein sehr dickes Fell, die Rückendeckung des Vorstandes und andere Sachen. Bei uns im Verein ist es so das der Besatzwart absolut alleine Entscheidet. Eine sehr grosse Verantwortung über viel Geld das wir ausgeben. Auf einer MV zu entscheiden für welchen Besatz wir Geld ausgeben halte ich für das dümmste was man machen kann.
Ich kann natürlich mit dem Besatzwart reden und versuchen ihn zu überzeugen. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht. Er weiss schon das ich ein bischen was verstehe, aber wenn nicht habe ich das auch zu akzeptieren.
Fällt mir natürlich auch manchmal schwer.
Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, gegen Wehre, Behörden und Politik. Und oft auch gegen die eigenen Mitglieder im Verein und Vogelschutz und Naturschutz.
Und irgendwann sagt man vielleicht "Leckt mich doch alle mal am Arxxx"
Diese Zeit hatte jetzt auch mal. Aber ich habe mich neu entschieden. Ich werde weiterhin auf Säcke klopfen, mit stillhalten erreicht man nichts.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich denke, in den meisten Vereinen läuft es wie bei uns.
> Die Mitglieder werden beiläufig über den Besatz informiert und das wars.
> ...........
> Nachfragen oder Alternativvorschläge werden als Ehrabschneidend behandelt.
> Wenn selbst der gesamte Vorstand nicht weiß, was der GW überhaupt vorhat, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht ok.


Ich diskutierte nicht ohne Grund im Internet.
So wie im ersten teil läuft es ab..
Nachfragen kamen leider viel zu selten...

Ja teilweise habe ich erlebt das Nachfragen abgewimmelt worden, um die Versammlung schnell durchzuziehen.
Teilweise auch weil man Stammtischbeschlüsse nicht diskutieren mochte, zum Beispiel beim Mindestmaß Wels.
Da gingen die Meinungen der Vereinsgewässerwarte und der Vorsitzenden etwas auseinander ..


Teilweise kommen aber auch andere Dinge, wie Blutauffrischung, Barschbesatz oder Brachsenbesatz, Futterfischbesatz als Wunsch für einen großen Fluss.
Ob man das nun wirklich lange diskutieren sollte?
Wie gesagt, nicht alle haben das Interesse sich zu informieren...
Abwimmeln kann da netter sein, als Jemanden in einer Diskussion dumm aussehen zu lassen.
Auch Er ist ja ein Vereinsmitglied, der sich einbringen will.
Aber auch so eine Diskussion kann man verlieren, Fachwissen ersetzt kein Vertrauen.

Fakt ist halt das auch alle Angler verschiedene Wünschen haben die sich nicht gleichen.
Der eine will keine Karpfen der Andere nur Karpfen, einige wollen wenige Karpfen die dann gut wachsen, der nächste will nur Fische die man gut essen kann und immer so weiter...

Zum Bespiel gab es viele die es ablehnten das jährlich auch einige wenige R.F in einen Baggersee mit besetzt worden, die wollten lieber nur M.F im Fluss.
Ich denke man muss an alle denken und Jedem Mitglied gerecht zu werden 2-3 RF Ha in einem Gewässer sind sicher immer vertretbar, selbst wenn man so die Großhechte gut durch den Winter bringt.
Bei uns wollen die meisten Angler nicht unbedingt viel Fisch fangen.
Aber sie wollen die Möglichkeit und die Hoffnung haben das Ihr Zielfisch dort zu fangen ist, wenn da mal eine Forelle springt reizt sie das..
Dann gibt es da die Angelverrückten die eben nicht nur in der warmen Zeit angeln wollen sondern rund um das Jahr.
Einige fischen lieber an Tage andere in der Nacht.
Man muss auch an die Anfänger denken, auch die wollen mal einen Fisch fangen.
Nur auf die "Alten Füchse" zu hören, reicht überhaupt nicht.
So wie man auch an die Fischesser denken sollte.
Natürlich sollte man auch die Kleinfischarten und Naturschutz denken, die Angler wird ein Kleinfisch wie der Steinbeißer oder das Moderlischen nicht wirklich interessieren.
Aber seine Zielfische interessieren sich für ihre Futterfische und bei uns sind es oft wichtige Futterfische.
Wir geben über 1400 Scheine für diverse Gewässer aus, da sollte man schon Vielfalt bieten.

Man kann unglaublich viel machen und doch nie zufrieden sein.
Oder eben Fische bestellen und reinkippen. Am einfachsten geht es, wenn man nur Vorgaben der J.H.V , via Mehrheitsbeschluss umsetzt.
Der Unfrieden ist dann aber vorprogrammiert, weil Minderheiten dann immer übergangen werden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ..... Auf einer MV zu entscheiden für welchen Besatz wir Geld ausgeben halte ich für das dümmste was man machen kann.
> Ich kann natürlich mit dem Besatzwart reden und versuchen ihn zu überzeugen. .....



Das ist die typische Arroganz. Die Mitglieder sind der Verein und bezahlen mit Ihren Beiträgen. Deswegen sollten diese auch ein Mitspracherecht haben, obs den GW schmeckt oder nicht.

Natürlich müssen rechtliche und ökologische Belange berücksichtigt werden, aber es gibt mehrere legale und ökologisch richtige Möglichkeiten.


_Zu Bernd2000
Fakt ist halt das auch alle Angler verschiedene Wünschen haben die sich nicht gleichen.
Der eine will keine Karpfen der Andere nur Karpfen, einige wollen wenige Karpfen die dann gut wachsen, der nächste will nur Fische die man gut essen kann und immer so weiter...

Zum Bespiel gab es viele die es ablehnten das jährlich auch einige wenige R.F in einen Baggersee mit besetzt worden, die wollten lieber nur M.F im Fluss.
_

Der GW kann duch kurz erklären, warum er auch Minderheiten berücksichtigen möchte, Gegenargumente abfragen und anschließend abstimmen lassen. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn die Mehrheit RB Besatz ablehnt, dann ist das eben so.
Der RB Besatz ist deine Position. Unser GW lehnt diesen Besatz ab und würde den niemals zur Abstimmung bringen. Auch Arroganz der Macht.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der RB Besatz ist deine Position. Unser GW lehnt diesen Besatz ab und würde den niemals zur Abstimmung bringen. Auch Arroganz der Macht.


 
 Eine Gemeinschafft kann ganz schnell zerfallen, wenn man die Details diskutiert und die jeweiligen Minderheiten überstimmt.
 Braucht ein Angelverein ein Vereinsheim, Angelveranstaltungen, Feiern die Kleinstgewässer, Wiederansiedlungen, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder eine Vereinszeitung?
 Nein, es lassen sich immer Mehrheiten gegen alles finden, weil der einzelne Angler das nicht braucht.
 Aber die Gemeinschaft braucht es, um Gemeinsinn zu haben und sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen.

 Ich denke bei einem Anteil von 4% an den Besatzkosten und 0.3% am Vereinskosten muss man das wohl nicht extra abstimmen.:q
 Ist im übrigen nicht mein Zielfisch, aber ich weiß ja das Andere gerne Fische essen und Alle auch mal einen Fisch springen  sehen wollen.

 Klar man lässt sich wählen um seine Ideen umzusetzen, sollte aber gerade wenn man neu ist ganz vorsichtig sein mit der Vorstellung, was richtig ist.
 Ich habe Jahre gezögert, Quappen oder Nordseeschnäpel zu besetzen, denn es ich nicht mein Geld.
 Ob ein Neuling voller Ideen, so etwas durch eine Abstimmung bekommt?
 So etwas machte ich dann nicht ohne Rückendeckung.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke bei einem Anteil von 4% an den Besatzkosten und 0.3% am Vereinskosten muss man das wohl nicht extra abstimmen.:q
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> BERND2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich denke bei einem Anteil von 4% an den Besatzkosten und 0.3% am Vereinskosten muss man das wohl nicht extra abstimmen.:q
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Ich finde immer % von den Kosten oder Einnahmen des Vereines sagen wenig aus, interessant ist ja daneben immer, wie groß sind die Gewässer, was sind das für Gewässer usw...

Bei uns werden in der Regel Karpfen, Schleie, Hechte, Weißfische, Zander, Quappen, Aaal, Lachse und Meerforellen besetzt. Bezahlen muss man allerdings zumindest für Quappen, Lachse und Meerforellen nichts, die werden in der Regel aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert.

Wir haben ca. 35 - 40 Ha Wasserfläche an stehenden Gewässern und da wandern ca. 20.000,-€ Besatzkosten jährlich rein. Da ist vom Moorgewässer, bis zum glasklaren Baggersee alles bei. Die Fließgewässer werden in der Regel nur mit Lachs und Meerforellen sowie Quappen besetzt, alles andere braucht es nicht und dafür wird hier ein recht großer Aufwand gefahren, mit Rückbau der Gewässer in ihr ursprüngliches Bett, Sandfänge, Kiesbetten und vieles mehr. Dann ständiges Abfischen, Abstreifen, Ausbrüten und wieder aussetzen von Lachs und Meerforelle, genauso wie Quappe...

Für Lachs und Meerforelle hat einer unserer Fleißigen mal ein Video gedreht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNmIV1f1F9c&feature=youtu.be

Als Erfolg sehe ich dann, wenn gerade die Wanderfische in riesiger Zahl zurückkehren und sich sogar schon teilweise selbst reprodozieren, auch wenn das noch nicht ganz für den bestandserhalt reicht..., doch die Bedingungen werden jedes Jahr besser..

https://www.flussinfo.net/stoer/galerie/13908-stoer-renaturierung-unterhalb-arpsdorf/

http://workshop2012.fliessgewaesser...oad/2012-03-16_UBA_FG_Renatur_Brunke_send.pdf


----------



## BERND2000 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

@Dorschgreifer
 Ihr besetzt fast die gleichen Arten wie Wir und Ich würde wetten das Wir beide Ansiedlung, Wiederansiedlung und Behandlung von  Symptomen, Vorrang gegenüber einer vorrangig auf Fangerfolge gerichteten Bewirtschaftung geben.

 Das ist die große Bruchlinie, auf der einen Seite Fischertrag und P&T Bewirtschaftung für Angler .

 Auf der anderen Seite eine Bewirtschaftung die eher Naturschutzaufgaben mit Nutzung durch  Angeln verbindet.

 Für die einen ist Besatz halt auch Grundlage der Bewirtschaftung, für die Anderen eine (leider) erforderliche teure Maßnahme im Auftrag der Bewirtschaftung.
 Dort geht viel Geld drauf um Symptome von Anderen erschaffene Probleme auszugleichen.
 Zum Thema Besatzerfolge gehört sicher auch ob Angler und Anlieger dann zufrieden sind.
 Wenn die Angler vor Ort mit Ämtern und Umweltvereinen dann auch noch gut zurecht kommen, ist auch das  ein Besatzerfolg.


----------



## Dachfeger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Besatzerfolge*

Gestern den Mefos ein neues Zuhause gegeben. 

https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/sa...eetze-meerforellen-fuer-altmaerkische-fluesse

https://www.welt.de/regionales/sach...000-Jungfische-in-der-Altmark-ausgesetzt.html


----------

